# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Huge list of New Hampshire 2012 pro-liberty candidates and recommendations

## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire Voting Recommendations for the November 6, 2012 General Election

*County by County Recommendations:* Click on a county to see the recommendations
Belknap County
Carroll County
Cheshire County
Coos County
Grafton County
Hillsborough County
Merrimack County
Rockingham County
Strafford County
Sullivan County

*Other New Hampshire Voting Recommendations:*
State Senate Recommendations
Election Recommendations for President, Governor, Congress and Executive Council


Below is a list of pro-liberty candidates running the 11/6/12 election in New Hampshire.

Pro-liberty Candidates Running in the New Hampshire November 6th General Election

I'll list the recommendations for candidates in the races without pro-liberty candidates at some point before the election. Right now, I recommend people focus on helping the pro-liberty candidates. This list is a work in progress. Feedback is welcomed.

The list currently has: 
168 total candidates (or 165, depending on how you look at it, as 3 candidate are running for 2 offices)
10 candidates for State Senate
144 candidates for State House
14 candidate for other offices
2 Constitutional Amendments

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Senate Candidates:* listed by district
Republican Debi Warner, Senate District 1 (North Country)
Republican Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Republican Joe Osgood, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) (Endorsed by Ron Paul) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state senator) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Libertarian Richard Kahn, Senate District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Republican Lydia Harman, Senate District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook and Warner) 
Libertarian Rich Tomasso, Senate District 16 (Manchester Wards 1, 2 & 12, Bow, Dunbarton, Hooksett, Candia) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH House Candidates:* listed by county and district 
(9)
Republican Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Michael Sylvia, Belknap 6 (Belmont) (Endorsed by NHLA) http://www.mikesylvia.org/
Republican Charles Fink, Belknap 6 (Belmont) (Endorsed by NHLA)  
Republican Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Jane Cormier, Belknap 8 (Alton, Barnstead, Gilmanton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Harry Accornero, Belknap 9 (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA)

(4)
Republican Maynard F. Thomson, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Mark McConkey, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Christopher J. Ahlgren, Carroll 6 (Wolfeboro) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lection-battle

(5)
Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Republican Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Michael J. Walsh, Cheshire 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 16 (Keene Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA) http://nh-liberty.info/candidates/ia...tate-rep-2012/

(2)
Republican Laurence Rappaport, Coos 1 (Atkinson, Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix’s Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving’s Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth’s Location) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Eric Catman, Coos 3 (Berlin) (Recommended by RLCNH) 

(8)
Republican Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jeff Chamberlin, Grafton 7 (Campton) (Recommended by RLCNH) 
Republican Edmond D. Gionet, Grafton 5 (Lincoln, Livermore, Waterville Valley, Woodstock) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Lester W. Bradley, Grafton 6 (Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(53)
Republican Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert A. Fredette, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican House Speaker William O’Brien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Bob Mead, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican John Adam Hikel, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ivan Beliveau, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) 
Republican Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376902
Republican Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/BigNameSmallGovernment
Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Hillsborough 15 (Manchester Ward 8) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Libertarian Stephen Stefanik, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9) 
Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://campaignmail.chipin.com/re-elect-tammy-simmons
Democrat Joel Winters, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Republican Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/EmilySandbl...Representative
Republican Joshua Holmes, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Peter T. Hansen, Hillsborough 22 (Amherst) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert F. Willette, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/kevinavard
Republican Donald McClarren, Hillsborough 29 (Nashua Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Michael A. Balboni, Hillsborough 29 (Nashua Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Doris...10860422343387
Republican David Schoneman, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Lisa Scontsas, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Republican Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://gregsurbey.com/
Republican Edith Hogan, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7) (Recommended by RLCNH)
Republican Bill Ohm, Hillsborough 36 (Nashua Ward 9) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Lars T. Christiansen, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Russell T. Ober III, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Lynne Ober, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Jordan Ulery, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Frank Edelblut, Hillsborough 38 (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frank...60220367343083
Republican Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.markwarden.com/
Libertarian Lisa Wilber, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)  
Republican Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laurie Sanborn, Hillsborough 41 (Amherst, Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) http://laurie4nh.com/
Republican Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Roy Shoults, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7)
Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(17)
Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) http://www.jenncoffey.com
Republican Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steve Winter Merrimack 5 (New London, Newbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://olsen4nh.com/
Republican Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Debra Johnson, Merrimack 10 (Concord Ward 5 & Hopkinton)
Republican Chris Wood, Merrimack 17 (Concord Ward 8)
Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ while serving as a state rep) http://www.brianseaworth.org/
Republican Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.jrhoell.com/
Republican Frank R. Kotowski Merrimack 24 (Hooksett) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Frank A. Cummings Merrimack (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury, Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://www.noyesfornh.com/
Republican Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(27)
Republican Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ)
Republican Joe Duarte, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Kathleen M. Hoelzel Rockingham 3 (Raymond) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kevin Reichard, Rockingham 6 (Derry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Charles E. McMahon, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Jason P. Antosz, Rockingham 9 (Epping) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth L. Weyler Rockingham 13 (Hampstead, Kingston) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kenneth Sheffert, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Frederick C. Rice, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Pamela Tucker, Rockingham 23 (Greenland, Newington) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Will Smith Rockingham 24 (New Castle, Rye) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Republican Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3) (Endorsed by the NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe) http://robertboyle.com/
Republican Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(14)
Republican Robbie Parsons, Strafford 1 (Middleton, Milton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford)  (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican William O’Connor, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Devon Boyd, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg, Strafford 5 (Lee)
Republican Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican David K. Martin, Strafford 16 (Dover Ward 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Republican Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://jones4staterep.com/
Republican Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee)  (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(5)
Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/BillWalkerF...Representative
Republican Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Thomas W. Laware Sullivan 8 (Charlestown) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Republican Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Republican Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Executive Council:*
Libertarian Michael Baldasarre (District 3)
Libertarian Ken Blevens (District 4)
Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://burnsfornh.com/

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Other Offices.*
President:
Libertarian Gary Johnson http://www.garyjohnson2012.com/

Governor:
Libertarian John Babiarz http://www.johnbabiarz.com/

US Congress:
Libertarian Brendan Kelly (District 1) http://www.brendankellylpnh.com/
Libertarian Hardy Macia (District 2) http://www.HardyMacia.com

County Attorney:
Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson (Rockingham County) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Max-A...12977132119152

County Sheriff:
Independent Joshua Dickey (Grafton County) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joshu...51262471574640

County Commissioner:
Libertarian James Parker (Hillsborough 3) 

Register of Deeds:
Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) http://nh-liberty.info/candidates/darryl-w-perry/

Register of Probate:
Write-in candidate Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County)

City Aldermen:
Emily Sandblade (Manchester Ward 11) (non partisan election but Republican)

Manchester Charter Commission:
Tammy Simmons (non partisan election but Republican) https://www.facebook.com/TammySimmon...rterCommission

Constitutional Ballot Questions: NH Government voters guide for the 3 ballot questions
1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Like Question 1 on Facebook 

2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Like Question 2 on Facebook 




Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

The RLCNH has already released 3 rounds of endorsed candidates.

Round 1
http://rlcnh.org/press-releases/repu...n-first-round/

RLCNH First Round Candidate Endorsements 2012

Endorsed State Senate Candidates
Cynthia Coolidge Howard, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield)
Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth)
Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster)

Endorsed State Representative Candidates
Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1)
Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3)
Kenneth A. Deshaies, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6)
Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton)
Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth)
Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3)
Robert Hull, Grafton 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton)
Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith)
Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington)
Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown)
Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster)
Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke)
Kyle Scofield, Rockingham 3 (Raymond)
Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington)
Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter)
Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6)
Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield)
Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford)

----------


## Keith and stuff

RLCNH SECOND ROUND CANDIDATE ENDORSEMENTS
http://rlcnh.org/press-releases/rlcn...se-incumbents/

All of these candidates are currently elected as either a state rep or state senator.  They were endorsed by the RLCNH because of their pro-liberty voting record.

Endorsed Second Round State Senate Candidates
Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown)
John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford)

Endorsed Second Round State Representative Candidates
Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1)
Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry)
J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2)
Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee)
John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown)
Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry)
Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury)
Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville)
Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead)
Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston)
Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket)
Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4)
J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke)
Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith)
Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3)
Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield)
J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton)
Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity)
Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren)
Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont)
Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5)
Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6)
Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham)
Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon)
George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9)
Kirsten Larsen Schultz, Strafford 21 (Dover Wards 5 & 6, Rollinsford, Somersworth Wards 1-5)
Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6)
Jonathan Maltz, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough)
Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield)
Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield)
Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor)
Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield)
Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury)
Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford)
Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3)
Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack)
House Speaker William OBrien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston)
William OConnor, Strafford 4 (Barrington)
Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford)
Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack)
Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington)
Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown)
Glenn Ritter, Rockingham 16 (East Kingston, Kensington, South Hampton)
Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket)
G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke)
Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1)
Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10)
Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington)
Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren)
Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7)
Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth)
James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5)
Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12)
Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry)
Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham)
Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hales Location, Harts Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth)
Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown)
Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford)
Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)
Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith)

----------


## Keith and stuff

The RLCNH came out the a third round of endorsements today.

http://rlcnh.org/press-releases/focu...of-candidates/

Endorsed Executive Councilor Candidate
Robert Burns, Executive Council District 4

Endorsed State Senate Candidate
Dennis Acton, Senate District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston, Sandown)

Endorsed State Representative Candidates
Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3)
Jacqueline Casey, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7)
Donald J. Frye, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9)
Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem)
Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5)
Shuvom Ghose, Hillsborough 11 (Manchester Ward 4)
Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham)
Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham)
Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter)
Elijah Haykinson, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford)
Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5)
Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield)
David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5)
Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford)
Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7)
Eric Rolfs, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
David Schoneman, Hillsborough 22 (Nashua Ward 3)
Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack)
Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee)

----------


## Keith and stuff

List of senators and reps who endorsed RP or GJ and are running for reelection:
State Senator Andy Sanborn

State Representative Anne Cartwright
State Representative Jenn Coffey
State Representative Tim Comerford
State Representative Guy Comtois
State Representative Phil Greazzo (candidate for senate)
State Representative J.R. Hoell
State Representative Paul Ingbretson
State Representative Laura Jones
State Representative Robert Kingsbury
State Representative George Lambert
State Representative Fred Leonard
State Representative Robert Malone
State Representative Jonathan Maltz
State Representative Donna Mauro
State Representative Paul Mirski
State Representative Keith Murphy
State Representative Laurence Rappaport
State Representative Kevin Reichard
State Representative Brian Seaworth
State Representative Lisa Scontsas
State Representative Tammy Simmons
State Representative Kathleen Souza
State Representative Kyle Tasker
State Representative Norman Tregenza
State Representative Steve Vaillancourt
State Representative Mark Warden


Below are the lists of NH state senators and state reps who endorsed Ron Paul or GJ.

NH State Senators and State Reps who endorsed Ron Paul:
State Senator Jim Forsythe
State Senator Andy Sanborn
State Senator Ray White

State Representative Anne Cartwright
State Representative Jenn Coffey
State Representative Seth Cohn
State Representative Tim Comerford
State Representative Guy Comtois
State Representative Cameron DeJong
State Representative Phil Greazzo
State Representative J.R. Hoell
State Representative Paul Ingbretson
State Representative Kyle Jones
State Representative Laura Jones
State Representative Robert Kingsbury
State Representative George Lambert
State Representative Fred Leonard
State Representative Robert Malone
State Representative Jonathan Maltz
State Representative Andrew Manuse
State Representative Donna Mauro
State Representative Paul Mirski
State Representative Keith Murphy
State Representative Laurence Rappaport
State Representative Kevin Reichard
State Representative Lisa Scontsas
State Representative Tammy Simmons
State Representative Kathleen Souza
State Representative Norman Tregenza
State Representative Steve Vaillancourt
State Representative Mark Warden

NH State Reps who endorsed GJ (something which didn't happen in any other state):
State Representative Kyle Tasker
State Representative Brian Seaworth
State Representative Bruce MacMahon

----------


## Keith and stuff

List of candidates endorsed by the New Hampshire Liberty Alliance for the NH Primary: http://www.nhliberty.org/node/366

OFFICIAL NHLA ENDORSED CANDIDATE LIST---- PRE-PRIMARY
STATE REPRESENTATIVE

BELKNAP COUNTY
Colette Worsman (R) I District 2 (Gilford, Meredith)
Robert Greemore, Jr. (R) I District 2 (Gilford, Meredith)
Kenneth A. Deshaies (R) District 3 (Laconia Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6)
Robert P. Kingsbury (R) I District 3 (Laconia Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6)
Elaine B. Swinford (R) I District 7 (Barnstead)
Guy Comtois (R) I District 7 (Barnstead)
Harry Accornero (R) I District 9 (FL) (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 & 6)

CARROLL COUNTY
Frank McCarthy (R) I District 2 (Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Hale's Location)
Mark McConkey (R) I District 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth)
Maynard F. Thomson (R) District 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth)
Harry C. Merrow (R) I District 5 ( Brookfield, Effingham, Ossipee, Wakefield)
Christopher J. Ahlgren (R) I District 6 (Wolfeboro)
Norman A. Tregenza (R) I District 7 (FL) (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale's Location, Hart's Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth)

CHESIRE COUNTY
Anne S. Cartwright (R) I District 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry)
Keith Carlsen (R) District 6 (Keene Ward 3)
Charlie Moore (R) I District 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury)
Adam M. Hopkins (R) District 10 (Marlborough, Troy)
Michael J. Walsh (R) District 10 (Marlborough, Troy)
John B. Hunt (R) I District 11 (Fitzwilliam, Rindge)
Franklin W. Sterling, Jr. (R) I District 14 (FL) (Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Rindge, Roxbury)
Ian Freeman (L) District 16 (FL) (Keene Wards 1, 2, 3, 4,& 5)

COOS COUNTY
Duffy Daugherty (R) I District 1 (Atkinson and Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix's Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving's Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth's Location
Laurence M. Rappaport (R) I District 1 (Atkinson and Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix's Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving's Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth's Location)

GRAFTON COUNTY
Gregory M. Sorg (R) I District 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren)
Edmond D. Gionet (R) I District 5 (Lincoln, Livermore, Waterville Valley, Woodstock)
Lester W. Bradley (R) I District 6 (Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton)
Jeremy J. Olson (D) District 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Grafton)
Paul Mirski (R) I District 10 (Enfield)
Paul Ingbretson (R) I District 15 (FL) (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren)
Charles E. Sova (R) I District 16 (FL) (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth)
Paul H. Simard (R) I District 17 (FL) (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton)

HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY
Holly L. Mecheski (R) I District 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor)
Robert A. Fredette (R) I District 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor)
Daniel A. Donovan (R) I District 2 ( Deering, Weare)
Gary S. Hopper (R) I District 2 ( Deering, Weare)
Bob Mead (R) District 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston)
John Adam Hikel (R) I District 6 (Goffstown)
Calvin D. Pratt (R) I District 6 (Goffstown)
John A. Burt (R) I District 6 (Goffstown)
Richard Meaney (R) District 6 (Goffstown)
Moe Villeneuve (R) I District 7 (Bedford)
Keith Murphy (R) I District 7 (Bedford)
Kelleigh Domaingue Murphy (R) District 7 (Bedford)
Christopher Richards (R) District 7 (Bedford)
Mike Ball (R) I District 9 (Manchester Ward 2)
Shuvom Ghose (R) District 11 (Manchester Ward 4)
Daniel Garthwaite (R) District 12 (Manchester Ward 5)
Larry G. Gagne (R) I District 13 (Manchester Ward 6)
Steve Vaillancourt (R) I District 15 (Manchester Ward 8)
Tammy Simmons (R) I District 17 (Manchester Ward 10)
Emily Sandblade (R) District 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Joshua Holmes (R) District 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Richard Barry (R) I District 21 (Merrimack)
Jeanine Notter (R) I District 21 (Merrimack)
Lenette M. Peterson (R) I District 21 (Merrimack)
Peter T. Hansen (R) I District 22 (Amherst)
Stephen B. Stepanek (R) I District 22 (Amherst)
Robert F. Willette (R) I District 23 (Milford)
Stephen J. Palmer (R) I District 23 (Milford)
Bruce Marcus (R) District 24 (Peterborough)
Jim Parison (R) I District 25 (New Ipswich, Sharon, Temple)
Sean M. McGuinness (R) I District 28 (Nashua Ward 1)
Carl W. Seidel (R) I District 28 (Nashua Ward 1)
Kevin A. Avard (R) I District 28 (Nashua Ward 1)
Donald B. McClarren (R) I District 29 (Nashua Ward 2)
Michael A. Balboni (R) I District 29 (Nashua Ward 2)
Doris Hohensee (R) District 30 (Nashua Ward 3)
James Summers (R) I District 32 (Nashua Ward 5)
David Murotake (R) District 32 (Nashua Ward 5)
Greg Surbey (R) District 33 (Nashua Ward 6)
Duane Erickson (R) District 34 (Nashua Ward 7)
Timothy Twombly (R) I District 34 (Nashua Ward 7)
Jacqueline Casey (R) District 34 (Nashua Ward 7)
Peter Silva (R) I District 35 (Nashua Ward 8)
Bill Ohm (R) I District 36 (Nashua Ward 9)
Andy Renzullo (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Lars T. Christiansen (R) District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Lynne Ober (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Russell T. Ober III (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Jonathan S. Maltz (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Jordan Ulery (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Frank Edelblut (R) District 38 (FL) (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) 
Mark Warden (R) I District 39 (FL) (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)
Gary Daniels (R) I District 40 (FL) (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston)
Laurie Sanborn (R) District 41 (FL) (Amherst, Bedford)
George Lambert (R) I District 44 (FL) (Litchfield, Manchester Ward 8, & 9)
Jerry E. Bergevin (R) I District 45 (FL) (Manchester Wards 10, 11, & 12)
Matthew J. Swank (R) I District 45 (FL) (Manchester Wards 10, 11, & 12)

MERRIMACK COUNTY
Jenn Coffey (R) I District 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury)
Gregory Hill (R) I District 3 (Franklin Ward 3, Northfield)
Steve Winter (R) I District 5 (New London, Newbury)
Harold F. French (R) District 7 (Warner, Webster)
Susan Olsen (R) District 7 (Warner, Webster)
Kenneth Kreis, Sr. (R) I District 9 (Canterbury, Loudon)
Brandon D. Ross (R) District 20 (Chichester, Pembroke)
Brian Seaworth (R) I District 20 (Chichester, Pembroke)
J. Brandon Giuda (R) I District 20 (Chichester, Pembroke)
Tony F. Soltani (R) I District 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield)
Dan McGuire (R) I District 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield)
JR Hoell  (R) I District 23 (Bow, Dunbarton)
Dick Marple (R) District 24 (Hooksett)
Frank R. Kotowski (R) I District 24 (Hooksett)
Frank A. Cummings (R) District 25 (FL) (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury, Warner, Webster)
Carol McGuire (R) I District 29 (FL) (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield)

ROCKINGHAM COUNTY
Joe Duarte (R) I District 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham)
Kyle Tasker (R) I District 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham)
Kathleen M. Hoelzel (R) I District 3 (Raymond)
Stella Tremblay  (R) I Hoell District 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown)
Al Baldasaro (R) District 5 (Londonderry)
Frank V. Sapareto (R) I District 6 (Derry)
John T. O'Connor (R) I District 6 (Derry)
Kevin E. Reichard (R) I District 6 (Derry)
Robert Fesh (R) I District 6 (Derry)
Charles E. McMahon (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Donna Mauro (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Kevin Waterhouse (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Mary E. Griffin (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Walter Kolodziej (R) I District 7 (Windham)
John Sytek (R) I District 8 (Salem)
Marilinda Garcia (R) I District 8 (Salem)
Michael Falagan (R) District 9 (Epping)
Jason P. Antosz (R) I District 9 (Epping)
Daniel C. Itse (R) I District 10 (Fremont)
Kenneth L. Weyler (R) I District 13 (Hampstead, Kingston)
Norman L. Major (R) I District 14 (Atkinson, Plaistow)
Glenn F. Ritter (R) I District 16 (East Kingston, Kensington, South Hampton)
Adam Schroadter (R) I District 17 (Newfields, Newmarket)
Joshua Davenport (R) I District 17 (Newfields, Newmarket)
Kenneth Sheffert (R) I District 21 (Hampton)
Tracy Emerick (R) District 21 (Hampton)
Frederick C. Rice (R) I District 21 (Hampton)
Pamela Tucker (R) I District 23 (Greenland, Newington)
Will Smith (R) I District 24 (New Castle, Rye)
Robert Boyle (R) District 31 (FL) (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3)
Donald Gorman (R) District 32 (FL) (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham)
Timothy P. Comerford (R) I District 33 (FL) (Brentwood, Danville, Fremont)

STRAFFORD COUNTY
Robbie Parsons (R) I District 1 (Middleton, Milton)
Joseph Pitre (R) I District 2 (Farmington)
Antonio Luciani (R) District 2 (Farmington)
Bill O'Connor (R) I District 4 (Barrington)
Bruce Cory (R) District 7 (Rochester Ward 1)
Warren Groen (R) I District 10 (Rochester Ward 3)
Susan DeLemus (R) I District 11 (Rochester Ward 4)
Kirsten Larsen Schultz (R) I District 21 (FL) (Dover Wards 5 & 6, Rollinsford, Somersworth Wards 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5)
Cliff Newton (R) I District 23 (FL) (Rochester Wards 2 & 3)
Laura Jones (R) I District 24 (FL) (Rochester Wards 4 & 5)

SULLIVAN COUNTY
Bill Walker (R) District 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield)
Paul LaCasse, Sr. (R) I District 10 (FL) (Claremont Wards 1, 2, & 3)
Steven D. Smith (R) I District 11 (FL) (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington)

State Senate
Cynthia Coolidge (R) Howard Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield)
Joe Osgood (R) Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield)
Sam Cataldo (R) Senate District 6 (Rochester, Farmington, New Durham, Alton, Barnstead and Gilmanton)
Joshua F. Youssef (R) Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster)
Daniel Dwyer (R) Senate District 11 (Amherst, Merrimack, Milford, Wilton)
Richard Kahn (L) Senate District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry)
Rich Tomasso (L) Senate District 16 (Manchester Wards 1, 2, & 12, Bow, Dunbarton, Hooksett, Candia)
John Reagan (R) Senate District 17 (Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond, Strafford)
Phil Greazzo (R) Senate District 20 (Goffstown, Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, & 11)
Chuck Morse (R) Senate District 22 (Pelham, Atkinson, Plaistow, Salem)
Dennis Acton (R) Senate District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston, Sandown)

----------


## Keith and stuff

List of candidates endorsed by Ron Paul:
Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) 

List of candidates endorsed by Ron Paul's Freaking Giant https://www.facebook.com/RonPaulsFreakingGiant :
Frank Szabo: Hillsborough County High Sheriff 

List of candidates endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com http://libertycandidates.com/categor...ampshire-2012/ :
Jennifer Coffey: Merrimack 1 State House
Richard Kahn: State Senate, District 14 
Dennis Lamare: U.S. House District 2
Darryl W. Perry: Cheshire County Register of Deeds
Frank W. Szabo: Hillsborough County High Sheriff

Libertarian Party of New Hampshire candidate list: http://lpnh.org/candidates
Aidan Ankarberg 		State Representative, Strafford 7 	
Brendan Kelly 	US Congress, 1st District 
Darryl Perry 		Registrar of Deeds, Cheshire 	
Hardy Macia 		US Congress, 2nd District 	
Howard Wilson 	Executive Council, 2nd District 	
Ian Freeman 		State Representative, Cheshire 6 	
James Parker 		County Commissioner, Hillsborough 3 	
John Babiarz 	Governor 	John Babiarz
Ken Blevens 	Executive Council, District 4 
Lisa Wilber 	State Representative, Hillsborough 39 	
Max Abramson 		County Attorney, Rockingham 	
Michael Baldasarre 		Executive Council, District 3 	
Rich Tomasso 	State Senate, District 16 	
Richard Kahn 		State Senate, District 14 	
Stephen Stefanik 		State Representative, Hillsborough 16

----------


## muzzled dogg

> NH Tea Party Leader Endorses 'Liberty-Minded' Candidates 
> 
> Congressional District 1, Executive Council District 4, State Senate District 9, and Hillsborough County Sheriff among those endorsed by founder of NH Tea Party Coalition 
> 
> By Ryan O'Connor Email the authorAugust 8, 2012   Email Print   Comment  
> 
> Citing the need for what she called "a new direction in County, State, and Federal Government," education activist and New Hampshire Tea Party Coalition founder Jane Aitken, of Bedford, today endorsed four candidates for the Sept. 11 state primary.
> 
> Those earning Aitken's support include District 9 Senate Candidate *Andy Sanborn*, Hillsborough County Sheriff candidate *Frank Szabo*, District 1 Congressional candidate *Rick Parent* and Executive Council District 4 candidate *Tom DeBlois*.
> ...


http://bedford-nh.patch.com/articles...ded-candidates

----------


## Keith and stuff

> http://bedford-nh.patch.com/articles...ded-candidates


That article brings up some good points.  Of course, Andy is amazing!

Do you have more on Rick Parent?  I don't know the guy.  I know Frank Guinta is one of the most fiscally conservative Congressman and has a proven record of being fiscally conservative in NH.  While mayor of Manchester, he helped lead a Democratically controlled board of alderman (city council) to cut property taxes and fought for a city spending cap.  Unless someone amazing had a chance of beating him, I wouldn't challenge him.  I do know the Libertarian challenging Frank in the generally election and he is really pro-liberty.  If I find out more about Rick Parent, I'd be happy to add him to the lists 

The Executive Council District 4 candidate Tom DeBlois issue is something I'm not going to get involved with, though.  Of the 24 NH state senators, Tom is the 5th most pro-liberty.  However, I heard something not so positive about him from another senator, and the RLCNH endorsed his opponent, Robert Burns.  The RLCNH said it is being extra tough this year when in comes to making endorsements.  Either Republican would likely make a great executive councilor.  Frankly, I don't understand why a Libertarian got in the race.  What I'll likely do is recommend both the winner of the Republican primary and the LP candidate in the general election.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> List of candidates endorsed by the New Hampshire Liberty Alliance: http://nhliberty.org/
> 
> The list will get long, but as of now, I only know of one candidate endorsed by the NHLA.
> Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster)
> 
> Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3)
> Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 8 (Keene Wards 1-5)
> Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10)
> Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5)
> ...


Jenn Coffey was also endorsed by the NHLA.  



Jenn was 1st elected in 2008.  She was reelected in 2010.  She has done some amazing things, including help NH lead the national when it comes to knife freedom.  She has been honored at more than 1 Blade show for her hard work.  http://www.kniferights.org/index.php...sk=view&id=110

If you aren't able to go door to door for her and have a few extra dollars, please donate to her campaign.
http://supportjenncoffey.chipin.com/...ys-re-election

----------


## NH4RonPaul

Keith,

Once again it pains me to think that we have 1,000 movers to NH but only a few 'shakers' that we can call on to help.

Someone like Frank Szabo, who has been endorsed by most of the liberty and tea party leaders in Hillsborough County for Sheriff, could use some door to door action there. Never has the sitting Sheriff done this, he's always been the only one on the ballot. So this action is crucial.

How to even get to contact the other 800 FSPers who do little in the way of activism? 

Send me a PM won't you?

THNX

----------


## muzzled dogg

where are you man I can set you up with people close to you

----------


## Keith and stuff

> How to even get to contact the other 800 FSPers who do little in the way of activism?


I don't want you to be mad and I'm not trying to offend you, but most FSPers are aware of Frank's campaign.  Just remember that we have more pro-liberty candidates running in NH than the rest of the US combined.  Plus, lots of activists only spend so much time helping other people with their campaigns.  

Plus, I would like to throw this out.  Lots of free staters aren't from NH and most aren't even from New England.  So, when a free stater moves, it often requires sometime for the person to find a place they want to live, good comfortable in a job, get a good group of friends to hang out with, learn the roads, learn where to hang out, learn where to shop and so on.  Activists in other states, who tend to be where they have lived for years, don't have as many of these sort of issues.  So, free staters often have less time to do activism and yet there is 100s of amount of choices thrown at them.

Then there is a 3rd rail, which only applies to NH activists.  A lot of activist promote the FSP and moving to NH from time to time.  People travel to events in MA/ME/NY/PA/VT/NV/DC and so on.  Maybe a dozen activists spend around a week in MN in 2008 doing FSP outreach.  Maybe another dozen will spend 5 or so days in FL this year doing FSP outreach.  People also do NH and FSP outreach online via emails, web forums, videogames, Facebook and so on.

I admit, there is a type of activism which happens only outside of NH.  Some people outside of NH are planning their move to NH.  No doubt, that takes some of their time away from being an activist where they currently live

----------


## WilliamShrugged

> I don't want you to be mad and I'm not trying to offend you, but most FSPers are aware of Frank's campaign.  Just remember that we have more pro-liberty candidates running in NH than the rest of the US combined.  Plus, lots of activists only spend so much time helping other people with their campaigns.  
> 
> Plus, I would like to throw this out.  Lots of free staters aren't from NH and most aren't even from New England.  So, when a free stater moves, it often requires sometime for the person to find a place they want to live, good comfortable in a job, get a good group of friends to hang out with, learn the roads, learn where to hang out, learn where to shop and so on.  Activists in other states, who tend to be where they have lived for years, don't have as many of these sort of issues.  So, free staters often have less time to do activism and yet there is 100s of amount of choices thrown at them.
> 
> The there is a 3rd rail, which only applies to NH activists.  A lot of activist promote the FSP and moving to NH from time to time.  People travel to events in MA/ME/NY/PA/VT/NV/DC and so on.  Maybe a dozen activists spend around a week in MN in 2008 doing FSP outreach.  Maybe another dozen will spend 5 or so days in FL this year doing FSP outreach.  People also do NH and FSP outreach online via emails, web forums, videogames, Facebook and so on.
> 
> I admit, there is a type of activism which happens only outside of NH.  Some people outside of NH are planning their move to NH.  No doubt, that takes some of their time away from being an activist where they currently live



Love hearing this! I just moved to Texas to help with family. My plan is to get a personal training certificate and save money then move up to NH. I visit the FSP website daily to look at updates. Can't wait to make the move!

----------


## Tinnuhana

Got my NH absentee ballot sitting here in front of me. (This is Nashua-Ward 9).
There are five positions with only one candidate. Does anyone know if there are liberty write-ins for these positions?:
Executive Councilor
State Senator
County Attorney
County Treasurer
Register of Probate
County Commissioner

----------


## Keith and stuff

Republican Liberty Caucus NH chair says voting for state reps and sheriff more important than voting for President
August 21, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...for-president/






> Carolyn McKinney, chair of the Republican Liberty Caucus of New Hampshire, claims that voting for state legislative and sheriff candidates is more important than voting for the candidates for President of the United States of America.  Ms. McKinney said, “contrary to what many pundits will tell you, the upcoming presidential election is not the most important decision facing New Hampshire voters this November.”  She continued by saying, “therefore, what really matters this November are the type of people we elect to the State Legislature and, just as important, the people we elect as New Hampshire’s county sheriffs.”
> 
> Which state legislative and sheriff candidates was she referring to?  Here is the list of RLCNH endorsed state legislative candidates.  Ms. McKinney mentioned the candidates for sheriff at the end of her editorial.  “At least two candidates running for sheriff in 2012, Bradley Jardis in Coös County and Frank Szabo in Hillsborough County, fully understand the importance of the county sheriff role, and for that reason they should earn voters’ enthusiastic support.”
> 
> Do you agree with Ms. McKinney?

----------


## Nathan Hale

I want to get back to NH so bad I can taste the moose and smell the pine trees.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Do the pro-liberty candidates in every state accept campaign contributions in the form of bitcoins? Do you want to donate to a campaign that accepts bitcoins? It is perfectly legal and happens in New Hampshire.

Ron Paul endorsing NH State Rep. Mark Warden takes bitcoins. Take part in history and donate some to him 

New Hampshire Deputy Sec of State Recognizes Bitcoin Contributions
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Contributions



> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
> Representative Mark Warden Utilizing Bitcoin for Campaign Donations
> 
> Goffstown, New Hampshire - August 11, 2012 - State Representative Mark Warden recently added a Bitcoin donation system to his campaign website (www.markwarden.com), the first state representative in New Hampshire to utilize this emerging technology. According to Warden, Bitcoin will allow online transactions without the need for any third-party approval.
> 
> “This is a cutting-edge technology that is market based, voluntary, and extremely innovative. I have constituents and vendors who prefer this medium of exchange, so it’s natural to want to respond to the marketplace,” said Warden.
> 
> Bitcoin allows users to make transactions with an alternative, decentralized form of currency that is not subject to the inflationary whims of the Federal Reserve or other central banks. Mark Warden is a Republican State Representative running for re-election in Hillsborough County’s District 39, encompassing the towns of Goffstown, Weare, and Deering.
> 
> ...

----------


## invisible

Awesome!  I didn't have the benefit of something this when the municipal elections happened right after I moved here.  I was just talking to someone the other day about how a "NH freedom voter's guide" website is sorely needed.  Yes, the NHLA stuff is essential, but as noted, only covers candidates that have been elected and have a record.  In the discussion I had the other day, I had mentioned this exact same problem, and the difficulty of coming up with names for the rest of the good candidates (have to rely on word of mouth from other freestaters).  Keith, you've done most of the work here that I was thinking about, how do you feel about me building on the idea?  I've got someone to put the website together if the info is amassed (as you've already done here).  I'd also like to include a link to candidates' websites or other (candidate-approved) contact info, for voters wanting to do more research.  In addition, they would be very willing to build websites for candidates not having one, at a discount rate (very cheaply, in other words) for those who support freedom.  I feel it is also important to include candidates for local elections as well.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Do whatever you want man. I am going to put up primary and general election recommendations for many nh races. I have not gotten around to that yet. The lists will include many more candidates than just proliberty folks. There will be lists for all of the nh senate races, major races and so on.

If you like my work, consider spreading it around, giving me karma or helping me build better lists. If you want to take it to the next level, that's even better. 

In some ways, it is annoying that nh has more proliberty candidates than the rest of the nation combined.

----------


## invisible

Like it?  I love it!  I'd be more than glad to help you take it to the next level!  You'll have to let me know when you're in Manchester sometime, I don't think we've had the opportunity to meet in person yet.

----------


## Keith and stuff

The full NHLA endorsement list was updated on the NHLA website tonight so the related post in this thread was updated, http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4569789

The NHLA endorsement list will be integrated into the original post over the next few days and recommendation lists for various areas and levels will be created. I don't agree with the entire NHLA endorsement list so at least 1 of the candidates will not make the original post, though almost all or all of the candidates will make recommendation lists.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire September 11th State Senate Primary Recommendations
September 3, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

There are 8 contested races for the Republican Primary. Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the candidate in bold.

After the September 11th Primary, recommendations for all State Senate races will be made.

District 1
The candidates have made a concentrated effort to not share their ideas on the internet or fill out surveys.

District 5 *Cynthia Coolidge Howard* vs. *Joe Osgood*
Both candidates are pretty good so I don’t feel comfortable making a recommendation on which candidate to support. Howard was endorsed by the NHLA and RLCNH. Howard has shown some support for Ron Paul.  Osgood was endorsed by the NHLA. Unfortunately for both candidates, District 5 is very Democratic so there is little chance that either candidate will beat the Democratic nominee.

District 6 *Sam Cataldo* vs. Dick Green
Sam Cataldo has a slightly better legislative voting record than Dick Green.

District 7 *Joshua Youssef* vs. William Grimm
Joshua Youssef was endorsed by the NHLA, RLCNH and Sen. Jim Forsythe.

District 9 *Andy Sanborn* vs. Ken Hawkins vs. Michael Kenney
Andy Sanborn was endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe and Ron Paul.  Sanborn was recommended by the RLCNH and by outgoing Sen. Ray White.

District 11 *Daniel Dwyer* vs. Peter Bragdon
Daniel Dwyer was endorsed by the RLCNH.

District 17 *John Reagan* vs. Howard Pearl
John Reagan was endorsed by the RLCNH.

District 23 *Dennis Acton* vs. Russell Prescott
Dennis Acton was endorsed by the NHLA, RLCNH, Sen. Jim Forsythe and Sen. Ray White.

See the NHGOP senate candidate page for more information on the candidates.

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

Rick Parent (US House district 2) endorsed Santorum. Don't think that's something a liberty candidate should do.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations for Governor and Executive Council
September 3, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...utive-council/

Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the candidates in bold.

Governor
Republican Primary
*Ovide Lamontagne** vs. Kevin Smith vs. Robert Tarr
Lamontagne was endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe , former US Senator Bob Smith, former candidate for governor Steve Kenda, former candidate for US Senate Jim Bender, Tom Thomson and GraniteGrok. It should be noted that Kevin Smith was also endorsed by several well known people in pro-liberty circles including Carol McGuire.

Democratic Primary
*Maggie Hassan* vs. Jackie Cilley vs. Bill Kennedy
Hassan took the New Hampshire Tax Pledge to veto any new broad based tax that makes it to her desk. Cilley is hostile to the New Hampshire Tax Pledge and by extension, the values of the people of New Hampshire. Kennedy is actively campaigning to create an income tax and destroy the New Hampshire way of life.

There are only 3 contested Executive Council races.

Executive Council
Republican Primary
District 1 *Jerry Thibodeau* vs. Ray Burton
Thibodeau was endorsed by Rep. Paul Mirski, GraniteGrok http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...erry-thibodeau and recommended by RLCNH.

District 4 *Robert Burns* vs. Tom DeBlois vs. Chuck Rolecek
Robert Burns was endorsed by the RLCNH and GraniteGrok http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...ncil-bob-burns

Democratic Primary
District 2 *Shawn Mickelonis* vs. John Shea vs. Colin Van Ostern
Michelonis said “people are suffering every day because the taxes are so high” when he successfully ran a previous campaign. Shea is a career politician. Ostern is running because he disagree with recent cuts in spending and wants to greatly increase government spending.

*_If medical marijuana is not an important issue to you, both Ovide Lamontagne and Kevin Smith are decent choices_.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Cheshire County New Hampshire Primary Recommendations
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/



> Cheshire County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
> ONLY contested primary races are listed.
> 
> Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the following candidates.
> 
> *Republican Primary:*
> Governor – Ovide Lamontagne*
> 
> Congress – Dennis Lamare
> ...

----------


## muzzled dogg

Thanks again Keith

----------


## Keith and stuff

RLCNH 4th round of endorsements and recommendations was released today.

http://rlcnh.org/press-releases/rlcn...erity-for-n-h/




> All endorsed or recommended candidates—including the 10 candidates added today who are listed on the next page—made it through a vigorous reputation-screening process run by the RLCNH Endorsements Committee. The committee confirmed that these candidates would likely advance RLCNH’s Liberty and Prosperity for New Hampshire agenda upon their election to office. The committee’s endorsements and recommendations were then confirmed by the RLCNH Board of Directors.
> 
> As an added distinction, some of these candidates also signed the RLCNH Liberty Compact, which indicates they will work to “restore liberty, not restrict it; shrink government, not expand it; reduce taxes, not raise them; abolish programs, not create them; promote the freedom and independence of citizens, not the interference of government in their lives; and observe the limited, enumerated powers of our Constitution, not ignore them.”
> 
> Endorsed Republicans earned a score of 85 percent or higher on the 2012 RLCNH Legislative Scorecard if they were incumbents, or they scored an 85 percent or higher on the 2012 RLCNH Candidate Survey if they were first-time candidates. Some candidates with these scores, however, did not earn an endorsement because their voting record or their survey score did not really reflect their overall understanding of liberty. Most candidates who scored between 80 percent and 85 percent were considered for a recommendation, a lower standard than an endorsement, but some of these candidates were also disqualified based on their clear, errant positions on some issues. Candidates who scored below an 80 percent were automatically disqualified.
> 
> “During the next two years, Republicans must continue the responsible decision-making that led to this session’s $1 billion budget cut so they can continue to cut taxes and fees and eliminate the regulations that prevent economic development and job growth,” McKinney said. “We are confident that our endorsed candidates will serve as the conscience of the Republican Party and make sure their colleagues continue to make the changes necessary for sustainable prosperity for New Hampshire’s working families and businesses.”
> 
> *RLCNH FOURTH-ROUND CANDIDATE ENDORSEMENTS*
> ...

----------


## Keith and stuff

GraniteGrok Endorsements:
GraniteGrok is the most read conservative blog in NH. Some of the bloggers are conservative. Some are libertarian and some are libertarian (especially on economic issues) leaning conservatives.  Almost of of the bloggers tend to agree with many Ron Paul supporters on state level issues.  However, some of the bloggers are supporters of big government when it comes to foreign affairs.  Foreign affairs are almost never blogged about on GraniteGrok as the bloggers tend to focus almost exclusively on state and national issues.

NH Governor: Ovide Lamontagne http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/04/...or-nh-governor
US Congress NH-CD1: Rick Parent http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...or-us-congress
US Congress NH-CD2: Dennis Lamare http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...or-us-congress
NH Executive Council District 1: Jerry Thibodeau http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...erry-thibodeau
NH Executive Council District 4: Bob Burns http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...ncil-bob-burns
NH Executive Council District 5: Dave Wheeler http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/08/...5-dave-wheeler
NH State Senate District 4: Phyllis Woods http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...-phyllis-woods
NH State Senate District 5: Cynthia Coolidge Howard http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...oolidge-howard
NH State Senate District 7: Josh Youssef http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...7-josh-youssef
NH State Senate District 9: Andy Sanborn http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...9-andy-sanborn
(Only a Recommendation) NH State Senate District 11: Dan Dwyer http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...r-phil-greazzo
NH State Senate District 20: Phil Greazzo http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...r-phil-greazzo
NH State Senate District 23: Dennis Acton http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...r-phil-greazzo
NH House District Belknap 8: Jane Cormier http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...8-jane-cormier
NH House District Merrimack 7: Susan Olsen http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/09/...-7-susan-olsen

*Other NH House endorsements by GraniteGrok. These were announced on 9/10/12, the day before the election.*
Belknap County
    District 5:  Guy Comtois
    District 7:  Colette Worsman, Bob Greemore, Herb Vadney and Kevin Leandro https://www.facebook.com/LeandroForNhStateRep

Coos County
    District 7: Leon Rideout https://www.facebook.com/pages/Leon-...10596092374362

Grafton County
    District 3:  Greg Sorg
    District 10:  Paul Mirski

Hillsborough County
    District 4: William “Bill” O’Brien
    District 7: John Burt
    District 7:  Mark Warden
    District 17: Tammy Simmons
    District 21: Jeanine Notter, Phil Straight and Lenette Peterson http://lenettepeterson.weebly.com/
    District 27: Jordon Ulery

Merrimack County
    District 3: Greg Hill
    District 6: Jenn Coffey
    District 8 Dan McGuire
    District 8 Carol McGuire

Rockingham County
    District 3: Dan Tamburello
    District 9: Dan Itse
    District 33: Tim Comerford
    District: JR Hoell (Bow / Dunbarton) http://www.jrhoell.com/
    District 17:  Pam Tucker

Strafford County
    District 1: Warren Groen
    District 11: Sue DeLemus
    District 1 : Laura Jones http://jones4staterep.com/
    District 3: Bill O’Connor

Sullivan County
    District 3; Spec Bowers

----------


## Keith and stuff

Another similar list was created. It lists all of the candidates for many of the races (not all). It then shows what the NH Families for Education, the New Hampshire Liberty Alliance, the Republican Liberty Caucus of NH and the Coalition of NH Taxpayers. It also includes a tiny bit on information from the New Hampshire Firearms Coalition.

I much prefer the list in the OP as it is just a list of pro-liberty candidates and not most of the candidates. The OP list is also more complete as it includes write-in, special election and candidates who didn't fill out any of the above mentioned surveys.

http://nhfamiliesforeducation.org/co...lcnh-nhfc-cnht

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here is a list of people not to vote for  No seriously, these are anti-liberty Republicans, please do NOT vote for them.

It’s Time to Take Back NH – the SEIU (SEA-NH) Endorsed Candidates 2012




> The SEA-NH Board of Directors, composed of elected SEA-NH members, has endorsed 25 candidates in 19 districts who will be involved in primary races. Twenty-four of the 25 endorsed candidates are members of the Republican Party. They include five SEA members and 18 Republican incumbents who have championed policies that support NH’s middle class working families...


I will not list the candidates here as I don't want to add the their Google search power. Click the link if you want to see the list. http://www.seiu1984.org/2012/08/10/i...-take-back-nh/

----------


## Keith and stuff

The Republican Liberty Caucus of New Hampshire is targeting 6 of the incumbents from the above list.


RLCNH Exposes Six Big Government Incumbents in Key GOP Districts
September 6, 2012
http://rlcnh.org/press-releases/rlcn...gop-districts/




> CONCORD, N.H.―To help primary voters elect Republicans who will truly fight for liberty and prosperity in New Hampshire, the Republican Liberty Caucus of New Hampshire is reporting the voting records of six incumbents whom Republicans should reject on Sept. 11 because of their record in the Legislature.
> 
> In order to inform voters about these six big-government incumbents, the RLCNH Political Action Committee has launched an aggressive online and grassroots campaign that exposes their reckless disregard for the traditional GOP principles of limited government, individual liberty, personal responsibility and free enterprise. For each of the candidates, the RLCNH PAC has created a Web site that lists key votes illustrating each candidate’s departure from Republican Party values as well as scorecard scores from seven well-regarded conservative organizations in New Hampshire, including the RLCNH.
> 
> “Part of our mission as an organization is to encourage the election of Republican candidates who will cherish the great traditions of liberty that our founders gave us so that our state and its citizens can continue to prosper and seek the good life,” said Carolyn McKinney, chairman of the Republican Liberty Caucus of New Hampshire. “Inherent in that mission is this effort to prevent people from winning as Republicans when their intention is to actively work against the ideals of liberty that the party represents.”
> 
> In four of the six districts where a targeted incumbent is in a primary, the RLCNH has endorsed or recommended challengers whom it believes will uphold traditional party values. In two of the districts, the RLCNH has identified candidates whom are more committed to these values than the person targeted. In either case, the RLCNH is working to prevent the reelection of the targeted candidates and encourage the election of its endorsed and recommended candidates, whom were identified as a group in the RLCNH Primary Voter Guide released earlier this week. The six targeted incumbents and the RLCNH alternatives are:
> 
> [Note, I censored the names of the RINOs because I don't want to give them additional exposure on Google. Click on the link at the top of the post to see the names.]
> ...

----------


## Keith and stuff

Hillsborough County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/




> Hillsborough County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
> ONLY contested primary races are listed.
> 
> Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the following candidates. There are a few question marks. Feedback is encouraged! If I receive compelling evidence one way or another on a race, I'll update this post.
> 
> *Republican Primary:*
> Governor - Ovide Lamontagne*
> 
> Congress -
> ...

----------


## Keith and stuff

Carroll County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/




> Carroll County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
> ONLY contested primary races are listed.
> 
> Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the following candidates. There are a couple question marks. Feedback is encouraged! If I receive compelling evidence one way or another on a race, I’ll update this post.
> 
> *Republican Primary:*
> Governor – Ovide Lamontagne*
> 
> Congress – Rick Parent
> ...


A special note about High Sheriff Chris Conley. He has been positively talked about on this forum before. He has been tied to the County Sheriff Project in an effort to discredit him. I don't see how being tied to Sheriff Mack is a bad thing.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Coos County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/




> Coos County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
> ONLY contested primary races are listed.
> 
> Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the following candidates.
> 
> *Republican Primary:*
> Governor – Ovide Lamontagne*
> 
> Congress – Dennis Lamare
> ...

----------


## One Last Battle!

Why Maggie Hassan? Is she a particularly good Democrat?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Rick Parent (US House district 2) endorsed Santorum. Don't think that's something a liberty candidate should do.


I agree. If I were to rate Parent for purity, it would be low like 1 or 2 stars. I won't even bother though because he is going to lose to Guinta on primary day.




> Why Maggie Hassan? Is she a particularly good Democrat?


Maybe the list is a little confusing. If so, my bad. Maggie Hassan isn't a particularly good Democrat. She did take The Pledge against the creation of a new broad based tax in New Hampshire, though. Her opponents refuse to take The Pledge.

I didn't endorse her or list her as a liberty candidate. I just recommended her to registered Democrats voting in the September 11th Democratic Primary. 




> Democratic Primary
> Maggie Hassan vs. Jackie Cilley vs. Bill Kennedy
> Hassan took the New Hampshire Tax Pledge to veto any new broad based tax that makes it to her desk. Cilley is hostile to the New Hampshire Tax Pledge and by extension, the values of the people of New Hampshire. Kennedy is actively campaigning to create an income tax and destroy the New Hampshire way of life.


 http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4625595

----------


## Anti Federalist

Kicked in a few bucks to his campaign and put up one of his signs, based on the info that you gave me.

Ricardi impresses me as one of those "law and order" republicans from out of NJ or NY.

Thanks for the info and the lists, great work.

Hoping Ovide wins.




> Carroll County New Hampshire September 11th Primary Recommendations
> http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/
> 
> 
> 
> A special note about High Sheriff Chris Conley. He has been positively talked about on this forum before. He has been tied to the County Sheriff Project in an effort to discredit him. I don't see how being tied to Sheriff Mack is a bad thing.

----------


## Keith and stuff

These recommendations are also listed on Daily Paul. If you have a Daily Paul account, please vote up the post. This isn't about Liberty Forest vs. Daily Paul, it is about getting the word out about the pro-liberty candidates before the election!

http://www.dailypaul.com/254111/new-...n-tuesday-9-11

----------


## sailingaway

> These recommendations are also listed on Daily Paul. If you have a Daily Paul account, please vote up the post. This isn't about Liberty Forest vs. Daily Paul, it is about getting the word out about the pro-liberty candidates before the election!
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/254111/new-...n-tuesday-9-11


voted up. IS there such a thing as 'Liberty Forest' v 'Daily Paul'? Other than personal preference? We are part of the same community, I thought.

----------


## brycen

Rick Parent, challenging Frank Guinta for Congress in the Republican primary, says Guinta's voting record in Congress is not very conservative, and he says he is absolutely committed to keeping the US government to following the Constitution. When I heard him he sounded pretty pro-liberty, at least as much as any conservative is. I don't necessarily think we should discount him because of the Santorum endorsement; we have to look at the big picture. Who did Guinta endorse?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Rick Parent, challenging Frank Guinta for Congress in the Republican primary, says Guinta's voting record in Congress is not very conservative, and he says he is absolutely committed to keeping the US government to following the Constitution. When I heard him he sounded pretty pro-liberty, at least as much as any conservative is. I don't necessarily think we should discount him because of the Santorum endorsement; we have to look at the big picture. Who did Guinta endorse?


He is listed a a liberty candidate and recommended. If you care to list his positions on various issues such as NDAA, ending the FED, the UnPatriotic ACT and so on, please do. Personally, as the election is less than 24 hours away and he is going to lose just as he did in 2010, I'm not really concerned. 

I don't discount him completely because he endorsed Santorum. Ron Paul endorsed people as bad as Santorum before. Rand Paul endorsed Romney. Kurt Bills endorsed Romney and so on.

This is what I think of Rick Parent 


Either way, get out there and vote for Rick Parent! 

And to the rest of you, please contact the people you know in NH and point them towards this thread!

----------


## WilliamShrugged

Bumping for a reminder that its going on today! Looking forward to NH results.

----------


## mac_hine

Just voted. Rockingham 16, Portsmouth Ward 3.

Lamontagne- Govenor
Parent- Rep
Boyle- State Rep
Brian Early- Delegate to State Convention

----------


## Smart3

> He is listed a a liberty candidate and recommended. If you care to list his positions on various issues such as NDAA, ending the FED, the UnPatriotic ACT and so on, please do. Personally, as the election is less than 24 hours away and he is going to lose just as he did in 2010, I'm not really concerned. 
> 
> I don't discount him completely because he endorsed Santorum. Ron Paul endorsed people as bad as Santorum before. Rand Paul endorsed Romney. Kurt Bills endorsed Romney and so on.
> 
> This is what I think of Rick Parent 
> 
> 
> Either way, get out their and vote for Rick Parent! 
> 
> And to the rest of you, please contact the people you know in NH and point them towards this thread!


Ron Paul endorsed Randy Weber for his District. Weber is a Perry drone, who will bring home the bacon. THE EXACT REASON PAUL WENT TO WASHINGTON IN THE FIRST PLACE! to stop that ridiculous practice. 

Zach Grady 2012!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Cool, Ovide won.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Cool


Cool like this house in Manchester, NH.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Did Jardis win the sheriff seat or not?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Did Jardis win the sheriff seat or not?


He lost his education campaign. Frank Szabo also lost is sheriff educational campaign in Hillsborough County. That tends to be how educational campaigns work

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here are the results of the September 11 2012 New Hampshire Primary.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-11-NH-Primary

*Ron Paul endorsing incumbents running for reelection:*
33 New Hampshire legislators endorsed Ron Paul. 26 of them ran for reelection. 24 of them made it through the New Hampshire Republican Primary. That is a 92% success rate for Ron Paul endorsing incumbent legislators, so far.

(won/lost, position, name, other information)
won Andy Sanborn (he was a state senator when he endorsed Ron Paul) 61%
won State Representative Anne Cartwright Uncontested
won State Representative Jenn Coffey Uncontested
won State Representative Tim Comerford Uncontested
won State Representative Guy Comtois 60%
won State Representative Phil Greazzo (candidate for senate) Uncontested
won State Representative J.R. Hoell Uncontested
won State Representative Paul Ingbretson Uncontested
won State Representative Laura Jones 85%
won State Representative Robert Kingsbury 19% in a 5 way race, top 4 make it
won State Representative George Lambert Uncontested
won State Representative Fred Leonard Uncontested
lost State Representative Jonathan Maltz
lost State Representative Donna Mauro
won State Representative Paul Mirski Uncontested
won State Representative Keith Murphy 13%, 4th place in a 9 way race, top 6 make it
won State Representative Laurence Rappaport 43% in 3 way race, top 2 make it
won State Representative Kevin Reichard 8%, 6th place out of 11, top 10 make it
won State Representative Brian Seaworth Uncontested
won State Representative Lisa Scontsas Uncontested
won State Representative Tammy Simmons Uncontested
won State Representative Kathleen Souza Uncontested
won State Representative Kyle Tasker Uncontested
won State Representative Norman Tregenza 67%
won State Representative Steve Vaillancourt 32% top 2 make it
won State Representative Mark Warden Uncontested


7 of the 10 pro-liberty candidates for NH State Senate made it through the primary.

Approximate total pro-liberty State House candidates 137
114 made it to the general election ballot 83%
23 will not be on the general election ballot 17%

Approximate total legislative candidates 147
121 made it to the general election ballot 82%
26 will not be on the general election ballot 18%

Candidates for other offices 13
8 made it to the general election ballot 62%
5 will not be on the general election ballot 38%

Approximate total of pro-liberty candidates on the 11/6/12 ballot 129
81% (129 candidates on the general election ballot out of 160 pro-liberty candidates running to be on the ballot)

Candidates not pro-liberty but identified as better than primary opponent(s) 10
3 made it to the general election ballot 30%
7 will not be on the general election ballot 70%

Note: There may have been additional pro-liberty candidates on the ballot. It is hard to identify all of the pro-liberty candidates in a state. 


*All pro-liberty candidates including incumbents that endorsed Ron Paul:*
New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Senate Candidates: listed by district
won Republican Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Republican Cynthia Coolidge Howard, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (A Ron Paul supporter) 27%
won Republican Joe Osgood, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) 73%
won Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe) 53%
won Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) (Endorsed by Ron Paul) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state senator) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe) 61%
lost Republican Daniel Dwyer, Senate District 11 (Amherst, Merrimack, Milford, Wilton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 38%
no primary Libertarian Richard Kahn, Senate District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
won Republican Lydia Harman, Senate District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook and Warner) Uncontested
no primary Libertarian Rich Tomasso, Senate District 16 (Manchester Wards 1, 2 & 12, Bow, Dunbarton, Hooksett, Candia) (Endorsed by NHLA)
won Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 51%
won Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
lost Republican Dennis Acton, Senate District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston and Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA) 23%

New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH House Candidates: listed numerically by county
won Republican Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Kenneth A. Deshaies, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Michael Sylvia, Belknap 6 (Belmont) WRITE-IN CANDIDATE
won Republican Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 60%
won Republican Jane Cormier, Belknap 8 (Alton, Barnstead, Gilmanton) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 68%
won Republican Harry Accornero, Belknap 9 (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) 54%

won Republican Maynard F. Thomson, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) Uncontested
won Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 67%

won Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Republican Adam M. Hopkins, Cheshire 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA) 17%
won Republican Michael J. Walsh, Cheshire 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA) 45% in a 3 way race
lost Republican Eric Jackman, Cheshire 12 (Fitzwilliam, Rindge) 3rd place out of 4 candidates, top 2 win
no primary Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 16 (Keene Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA)

won Republican Laurence Rappaport, Coos 1 (Atkinson, Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix’s Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving’s Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth’s Location) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 44% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Eric Catman, Coos 3 (Berlin) (Recommended by RLCNH) WRITE-IN CANDIDATE

won Republican Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Jeff Chamberlin, Grafton 7 (Campton) (Recommended by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Republican Robert Hull, Grafton 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 19% in a 3 way, top 2 win
lost Democrat Jeremy J. Olson, Grafton 9 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Grafton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 16% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Democrat Tom Ploszaj, Grafton 17 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Enfield, Grafton) 26%

won Republican Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 37% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
lost Republican Louis “Tony” Mayfield, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 19% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican House Speaker William O’Brien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 47% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Bob Mead, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) 32% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 13% in an 8 way race, top 5 win
won Republican John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 17% in an 8 way race, top 5 win
won Republican Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 14% in an 8 way race, top 5 win
won Republican John Adam Hikel, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) 12% in an 8 way race, top 5 win
won Republican Ivan Beliveau, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown)14% in an 8 way race, top 5 win
won Republican Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 13% in a 9 way race, top 6 win
won Republican Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 9% in a 9 way race, top 6 win
lost Republican Christopher Richards, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) 6% in a 9 way race, top 6 win
won Republican Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Endorsed by NHLA) (Bedford) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 17% in a 9 way race, top 6 win
lost Republican Elijah Haykinson, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 7% in a 9 way race, top 6 win
won Republican Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 32% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
lost Republican Shuvom Ghose, Hillsborough 11 (Manchester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 25% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Hillsborough 15 (Manchester Ward 8) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 32% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
no primary Libertarian Stephen Stefanik, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9)
lost Republican Donald J. Frye, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 28% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Democrat Joel Winters, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) Uncontested
won Republican Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Joshua Holmes, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) Uncontested
lost Republican Carlo V. Feoli, Hillsborough 19 (Manchester Ward 12) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 21% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 11% in a 10 way race, top 8 win
won Republican Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 12% in a 10 way race, top 8 win
won Republican Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 10% in a 10 way race, top 8 win
won Republican Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 22% in a 5 way race, top 4 win
lost Republican Conrad Koch, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) 13% in a 5 way race, top 4 win Uncontested
won Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 24% in a 5 way race, top 3 win
won Republican Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 22% in a 5 way race, top 3 win
won Republican Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican David Schoneman, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Lisa Scontsas, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 14% in a 5 way race, top 3 win
won Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 32% in a 5 way race, top 3 win
won Republican Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Republican Jacqueline Casey, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 19% in a 4 way race, top 3 win
lost Republican Eric Rolfs, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 6% in a 14 way race, top 11 win
lost Republican Jonathan Maltz, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 5% in a 14 way race, top 11 win
won Republican Frank Edelblut, Hillsborough 38 (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) Uncontested
won Republican Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
no primary Libertarian Lisa Wilber, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)
won Republican Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) ?
won Republican Laurie Sanborn, Hillsborough 41 (Amherst, Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) Uncontested
won Republican Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 32% in a 3 way race, top 2 win

won Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) Uncontested
won Republican Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 53%
won Republican Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 40% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Debra Johnson, Merrimack 10 (Concord Ward 5 & Hopkinton) Uncontested
won Republican Chris Wood, Merrimack 17 (Concord Ward 8) Uncontested
won Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 41% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 35% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
lost Republican Dick Marple, Merrimack 24 (Hooksett) (Endorsed by NHLA) 13% in a 6 way race, top 4 win
won Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested

won Republican Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ) Uncontested
lost Republican Kyle Scofield, Rockingham 3 (Raymond) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 13% in a 5 way race, top 3 win
won Republican Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 15% in a 6 way race, top 5 win
won Republican Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 15% in a 10 way race, top 7 win
won Republican Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 10% in a 10 way race, top 7 win
won Republican Kevin Reichard, Rockingham 6 (Derry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 8% in a 11 way race, top 10 win
lost Republican Donna Mauro, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 12% in a 6 way race, top 4 win
won Republican Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 16% in a 6 way race, top 4 win
lost Republican Mark Samsel, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 15% in a 6 way race, top 4 win
won Republican Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 9% in a 12 way race, top 9 win
lost Republican Michael Falagan, Rockingham 9 (Epping) (Endorsed by NHLA) 22% in a 4 way race, top 2 win
won Republican Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Republican Glenn Ritter, Rockingham 16 (East Kingston, Kensington, South Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 46%
won Republican Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 55%
won Republican Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3) (Endorsed by the NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 56%
won Republican Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) ?
won Republican Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
won Republican Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested

won Republican Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 35% in a 3 way race, top 2 win
won Republican William O’Connor, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Devon Boyd, Strafford 4 (Barrington) Uncontested
no primary Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg, Strafford 5 (Lee)
lost Republican Bruce Cory, Strafford 7 (Rochester Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA)
won Republican Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican David K. Martin, Strafford 16 (Dover Ward 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
lost Republican Kirsten Larsen Schultz, Strafford 21 (Dover Wards 5 & 6, Rollinsford, Somersworth Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
won Republican Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) Uncontested
won Republican Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) ?
won Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) ?
won Republican Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested

won Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
won Republican Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested
won Republican Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) Uncontested

New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Executive Council:
no primary Libertarian Howard Wilson (District 2)
no primary Libertarian Michael Baldasarre (District 3)
no primary Libertarian Ken Blevens (District 4)
won Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 34% in a 3 way race

New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Other Offices.
President:
no primary Libertarian Gary Johnson

Governor:
no primary Libertarian John Babiarz

US Congress:
no primary Libertarian Brendan Kelly (District 1)
lost Republican Rick Parent (District 1)
lost Republican Dennis Lamare (District 2) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
lost Republican Will Dean (District 2)
no primary Libertarian Hardy Macia (District 2)

High Sheriff:
lost Republican Bradley Jardis (Coos County)
lost Republican Frank W. Szabo (Hillsborough County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) (Endorsed by Ron Paul's Freaking Giant)

County Attorney:
no primary Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson (Rockingham County)

County Commissioner:
no primary Libertarian James Parker (Hillsborough 3)

Register of Deeds:
no primary Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)

City Aldermen:
won Republican Emily Sandblade (Manchester Ward 11) 

*
Candidates in contested primaries of questionable liberty status... at least better than primary opponent:*

Republican Primary:
won NH Governor - Ovide Lamontagne
lost Executive Council District 1 - Jerry Thibodeau
lost Carroll County High Sheriff - Chris Conley
lost Cheshire County High Sheriff - Jack Zeller
lost Cheshire County Commission District 1 - Bayard Tracy
won Coos County Commission District 3 - Richard Samson
lost Hillsborough County Commission District 1 - Joyce Arivella
lost Hillsborough County Commission District 3 - Chris Christensen

Democratic Primary: 
won Governor - Maggie Hassan
lost Executive Council District 2 - Shawn Mickelonis
won State Representative Hillsborough District 12 - Tim O’Flaherty

----------


## Keith and stuff

I added the two pro-liberty ballot questions. I support both of them. The 3rd question is about a ConCon. 

Constitutional Ballot Questions:
Constitutional Ballot Questions:
1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13
Like Question 1 on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yes-o...05205119593997

2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26
Like Question 2 on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/YES-o...52218878202200

----------


## muzzled dogg

Can you post text of third?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Can you post text of third?


Question Proposed pursuant to Part II, Article 100 of the New Hampshire Constitution.
3. “Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the constitution?”

It is an automatic reoccurring ballot question in New Hampshire.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

So what's the big picture here?  How many pro-liberty people will be in the legislature now?  Will it be more pro-freedom or less pro-freedom than the last legislature?  How many Porcupines in the legislature, and is that an increase or decrease?

----------


## Keith and stuff

> So what's the big picture here?  How many pro-liberty people will be in the legislature now?  Will it be more pro-freedom or less pro-freedom than the last legislature?  How many Porcupines in the legislature, and is that an increase or decrease?


It is really hard to tell. With so many legislators, redistricting and it being a presidential year, it is too hard to predict how many districts are going to end up without polling. Polling isn't going to happen for the vast majority of races and won't be made public in most of the races it does happen in.

Here is what the NHLA officially said in 2010. "Out of the 152 endorsed candidates, 133 of them for the House and 3 for the Senate."
Here is what the NHLA unofficially said in 2012 (I'm still waiting for something official). "...initially endorsed 163 candidates." "...143 endorsed candidates (maybe 144) will be in the general election."

The NHLA claims it increased it's standards of who it will support in 2012 as opposed to 2010. Specifically, a candidate needs to be more pro-liberty to be endorsed. 

I know that more porcupines ran in 2012 than in 2010. I know that more porcupines made it into the general in 2012 than in 2010.

Right now, the best thing to do is to support the pro-liberty candidates running for office in NH. In my next post, I'll lay out some particular candidates I'd love to see get in who aren't in safe districts. They could really use some support.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Edit: I updated this by adding websites.

Feel free to click on the websites. Consider donating money. If you are in the area, consider volunteering. Even if you aren't in the area, consider traveling to the area to volunteer for these candidates. If you want to volunteer for a candidate but are unable to reach the candidate, let me know.

Great NH State Senate candidates who aren't in safe districts that could really use your support:
Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) http://andysanborn.com/
Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) http://www.johnreagannhsenate.org/
Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) http://www.philgreazzo.com

Great NH State House candidates who aren't in safe districts that could really use your support:
Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Tregenza
Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376915
Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376035
Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376902
Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) http://campaignmail.chipin.com/re-elect-tammy-simmons
Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376962
Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) http://www.jenncoffey.com
Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) http://www.livefreeordiealliance.org...Merrimack/H20/
Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) http://www.brianseaworth.org/
Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) http://www.jrhoell.com/
Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) http://jones4staterep.com/

----------


## invisible

Ok, I've got one project pretty much finished up and will be able to start on this.  Any ideas for a website address and title?  NH Freedom Voters' guide?  NH Liberty Lovers Voters' Guide?  NHvotesfreedom?  NHfreedomcandidates?  votefreedom4NH?

----------


## Keith and stuff

I don't know but keep in mind that these website already exist. You may not want to be too similar to them. It might confuse people.

http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/
http://nhliberty.org/
http://www.nhhra.org/
http://rlcnh.org/
http://lpnh.org/
http://nh-liberty.info/
@nhfreedom
@nhliberty

I recommend a generic name.
New Hampshire Voter Guide
or
New Hampshire Voting Guide
or
NH Voter Guide
or 
NH Voting Guide

----------


## invisible

I was thinking that same thing as well.  Do you feel that your suggestions would work for the web address as well as a name or title of a site?  Anyone have any other suggestions?  I'll probably wait a few days before I start with anything, so any other suggestions are also appreciated.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Thank you for the info, Keith!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> So what's the big picture here?  How many pro-liberty people will be in the legislature now?  Will it be more pro-freedom or less pro-freedom than the last legislature?  How many Porcupines in the legislature, and is that an increase or decrease?


Here are the official NHLA statements.

September, 2012
http://nhliberty.org/newsletters/2012/09



> Standard for endorsed candidates
> The NHLA continues to raise the bar for endorsed candidates. This year we only endorsed incumbent candidates who were a B or better on our liberty rating. This is a higher standard that the B- rating that was used last year. This allows the NHLA to focus on those candidates who are doing the most for liberty. This is exciting because even with the raising of our standards, we have found many liberty friendly candidates to support. We can see the NHLA is making a difference in Concord.
> 
> Primary Successes
> More than 130 of the NHLA endorsed state reps have passed through their primary unscathed, as well as eight candidates for state senate. This is an outstanding success for the NHLA. In not much more than a decade we have seen the NHLA really take off.


Update: At the most recent NHLA board meeting I clarified this. The NHLA Chair told me that for an incumbent, the NHLA looks for at least a B rating in the most recent year, that would be 2012.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Now that the NHLA officially, publicly explained their incumbent endorsement system, I went back through this list. I checked the NHLA list of endorsed incumbents. If the NHLA endorsed a candidate, I checked the NHLA legislative report cards from 2008 to 2012. If the candidate had at least a B+ average over those years, I added them to this list.

There were several cases where a candidate was endorsed by the NHLA but didn't have at least a B+ average. In those cases, I didn't add the candidate to the list. All of these new additions have shown that they vote pro-liberty year after year. They have done this in the state house with more pro-liberty bills voted on than in any other state house.

You may notice that several of the Republican NH House candidates don't have any endorsements after their name. In most of those instances, the candidate is a known Ron Paul supporter.

I am happy to answer questions about this list. I know that a few pro-liberty candidates are not on this list. 1 of them specifically asked to not be included on the list. Another hasn't responded to message about the list. The list is still a work in progress. Feedback is welcomed.

The list currently has: 
166 total candidates
9 candidates for State Senate
145 candidates for State House
12 candidate for other offices
2 Constitutional Amendments

----------


## Keith and stuff

This information might be useful if you are going to visit New Hampshire near election day to help pro-liberty candidates. Perhaps there are other uses for the information.

NH House general election candidates broken down by city/town: cities with 3 or more candidates listed

Other 80

Hillsborough County
Manchester 13
Nashua 12
Goffstown 6
Hudson, Pelham 4
Bedford 3
Merrimack 3

Strafford County
Rochester 6
Barrington 3

Belknap County
Laconia 3
Gilford, Meredith 3

Carroll County
Albany 3

Merrimack County
Concord 3

Rockingham County
Hampton 3

----------


## Keith and stuff

I originally posted this info on 9/24. However, I just added the website info. Please check these candidates out. They need our help to win 

Feel free to click on the websites. Consider donating money. If you are in the area, consider volunteering. Even if you aren't in the area, consider traveling to the area to volunteer for these candidates. If you want to volunteer for a candidate but are unable to reach the candidate, let me know.

Great NH State Senate candidates who aren't in safe districts that could really use your support:
Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) http://andysanborn.com/
Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) http://www.johnreagannhsenate.org/
Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) http://www.philgreazzo.com

Great NH State House candidates who aren't in safe districts that could really use your support:
Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lection-battle
Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376915
Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376035
Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376902
Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) http://campaignmail.chipin.com/re-elect-tammy-simmons
Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376962
Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) http://www.jenncoffey.com
Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) http://www.livefreeordiealliance.org...Merrimack/H20/
Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) http://www.brianseaworth.org/
Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) http://www.jrhoell.com/
Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) http://jones4staterep.com/

----------


## Keith and stuff

I added another NH Senate candidate to the list, Republican Debi Warner, Senate District 1 (North Country).

I added her for the following reasons.
1. A long time Libertarian Party activist recommended her to me. She even suggested I contact the Godfather of the LP in NH about her if I was in doubt (no, she didn't use those words exactly).
2. A 2nd long time Libertarian Party activist recommended her to me. He said he thinks that she would have likely reached the NHLA endorsement threshold if she took the NHLA candidate survey.
3. I was behind her for a few minutes driving to the NH GOP Convention. She had no problem going 10 mph over the speed limit. She has an anti-Northern Pass bumper sticker on her car. She also did something at the Convention which I don't feel should be repeated here but it was something positive and pro-liberty, IMO.
4. When I asked the pro-liberty candidate running for Sheriff in Coos County which of the candidates for state senate in that district is the most pro-liberty in the 9/11 GOP Primary, he said "Debi Warner, for sure..."
5. She was endorsed by the current person serving in that district. While he may not be pro-liberty, his voting record puts him in the top 1/3 in the NH Senate going back many years. He was also 1 of the biggest supporters of medical marijuana in the NH Senate for the last several years.
6. The NRA gave her an AQ and endorsed her. That means she filled out the NRA survey and received an A. That is the same grade I received based on my survey answers.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire Newspaper endorsements of pro-liberty candidates:

I'll update this post with endorsements of pro-liberty candidates by newspapers. If you see an endorsement by a newspaper, let me know about it.

*Greazzo* for Senate: He’ll work hard for taxpayers
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/710099999



> Manchester Alderman and state Rep. Phil Greazzo can be considered a blue collar representative for the taxpayers and citizens. He works hard on their behalf, even to the point of getting his hands dirty. He would do the same in the state Senate, where the voters of District 20 should send him next month.
> 
> Greazzo is no one-trick pony. He likes to inform himself about a wide variety of issues and, despite his relative youth (age 42), lead on many of them. We sometimes disagree with him on an issue, but he usually makes the right call because his goal is to make citizens freer.
> 
> His opponent, District 20 incumbent Sen. Lou D’Allesandro, boasts of having held public office for 40 years. That is almost as long as Greazzo has been alive. D’Allesandro is running for his eighth Senate term. Though Lou sometimes makes the right call, more often than not he has sided with government over the taxpayers.
> 
> Greazzo made an impression early on when, despite being a newcomer to city politics, he took the lead in establishing a dog park in Manchester a few years ago. Thanks in large part to his vision and energy, the city finally has a dog park — and at no cost to the taxpayers. That is just one example of the kind of hard work and leadership Greazzo would bring to the Senate, where both qualities are needed. He also has been a strong advocate for more openness and transparency in state government as well as for solidifying private property rights.
> 
> The voters of District 20 would get a hard-working advocate in Phil Greazzo. They should elect him on Nov. 6.


Bradley and *Woods*: Two leaders for the Senate
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/710119880



> Voters in District 4, which runs from Laconia to Strafford, have their own strong leader in Phyllis Woods. The energetic Republican National Committee member would be a tough advocate for the district, especially when it comes to keeping taxes and spending at reasonable levels. Woods has years of experience in the political arena, and she knows how to play nice with others while sticking to her values. 
> 
> For improving the state’s economic climate, keeping government power in check, and having a senator who really gets small business issues, the voters would do well to elect Phyllis Woods.


*Osgood* and Cataldo: Common sense and experience
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/710129995



> In Senate District 6, voters have a good candidate in Republican Joe Osgood, a state representative and small-business owner making his first run for Senate.
> 
> Osgood, of Claremont, has a solid record in the House of voting for limited government, lower spending and lower taxes. His opponent, David Pierce of Etna, portrays Osgood as some radical who wants to destroy public education and state investments in infrastructure. It is the boiler-plate liberal attack line this year, and it does not ring true.
> 
> Osgood's publicly stated position on education, for example, is that the state indeed has a duty to fund it. The question is not whether the state funds public education, but how. Osgood is for finding ways to improve schools while spending less, not for defunding education. The same goes for his view of state government.
> 
> Osgood, who spent 15 years as the Cornish police chief, brought New Hampshire common sense to the House, and he would do the same to the Senate.


*Yes on Question 2* They’re the people’s courts
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/710149925



> On Nov. 6, Granite Staters will vote on a constitutional amendment that would restore the Legislature’s rightful authority to set administrative rules for the state’s court system. The amendment’s critics say it would unravel the constitutional separation of powers between the Legislature and the courts. It would not.
> 
> From 1784 to 1978, New Hampshire legislators had the power to set the rules for the state court system. A constitutional amendment in 1978 moved that power to the Supreme Court. Since then, the chief justice, with the concurrence of the other justices, has had the sole authority to create rules governing the “administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts.”
> 
> What’s wrong with that? Plenty. Consider the state’s recent budget troubles. The chief justice has closed courts, postponed jury trials, and made other administrative moves to deal with the court system’s reduced budget. Those changes carried serious consequences for the people. The 1978 amendment barred legislators, the representatives of the people, from creating alternative methods of dealing with budget reductions.
> 
> Legislators set policy; that is their constitutional role. They set it for all three branches of government. The 1978 amendment stripped that policy-making authority for the day-to-day operations of the court system. That was an overreach.
> 
> Question 2 would fix that overreach by leaving the entire 1978 amendment intact, but adding this below it: “The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.”
> ...


Luther, *Sanborn*: For economic growth
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/710159999



> In the newly drawn District 9, Andy Sanborn also brings extensive business experience that has proven valuable in the last session. The former senator fron District 7, Sanborn has a record of supporting policies to spur economic growth, keep taxes and regulations limited, make New Hampshire more economically competitive, and keep state bureaucracies from exerting too much control. Sanborn can be counted on to support pro-growth policies, which are even more important in bad times. He should get the nod in November.


No income tax: *'Yes' on Question 1*
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/121039827



> New Hampshire voters will be asked next Tuesday whether they want to permanently ban a state income tax. They should vote "yes."
> 
> The first constitutional amendment on next week's ballot will be phrased as follows: "Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect on January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax."
> 
> Here is what that means: All existing taxes, including those on interest and dividends (which are income taxes) will remain in effect, but the Legislature may not create any new personal income tax. The phrase "natural person" restricts the ban to actual human beings. That leaves the state free to continue taxing businesses.
> 
> Opponents claim that this ban would write tax policy into the constitution. But tax policy is - and always has been - a part of both the United States and New Hampshire Constitutions. Their argument is bogus, and they know it.
> 
> This amendment simply would make a new income tax unconstitutional. Passing it would make it harder for future politicians to destroy the New Hampshire Advantage because they were too cowardly to budget responsibly. All of us should support that.


Charter choices: Six for the commission
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...09837/0/SEARCH




> -- *Tammy Simmons*, the Republican state representative, is always looking for ways to make government more open, more effective and less burdensome.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I want to make sure all of the liberty voters know where to vote, when to vote and see a sample ballot, if they want. To look up that information, follow the links.

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx

See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Andy Sanborn was just endorsed by the Union Leader. The Union Leader is the statewide paper in New Hampshire. It is the most read daily paper in Andy's district. For the list of pro-liberty candidates endorsed by newspapers in New Hampshire, click here. If I missed an endorsement of a liberty candidate by a New Hampshire newspaper, please let me know.

Luther, *Sanborn*: For economic growth
http://www.unionleader.com/article/2...ON01/710159999



> In the newly drawn District 9, Andy Sanborn also brings extensive business experience that has proven valuable in the last session. The former senator fron District 7, Sanborn has a record of supporting policies to spur economic growth, keep taxes and regulations limited, make New Hampshire more economically competitive, and keep state bureaucracies from exerting too much control. Sanborn can be counted on to support pro-growth policies, which are even more important in bad times. He should get the nod in November.

----------


## invisible

Website is now live!  Still needs a bit of polishing, but all the relevant stuff is there.  Any additions, corrections, and suggestions are welcome.  Again, a huge thanks to Keith for compiling all this info!
http://www.nhvoterguide.site11.com/

----------


## tsetsefly

Are there any NH liberty candidates that have a shot at a US congressional seat?

----------


## Elwar

Well done FSP folks...

You are a testament to the fact that the realization was made shortly after the 20,000 number was put out that it was actually much smaller when the number of people were activists.

2,000 activists such as yourselves will guarantee liberty in our lifetimes.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Website is now live!  Still needs a bit of polishing, but all the relevant stuff is there.  Any additions, corrections, and suggestions are welcome.  Again, a huge thanks to Keith for compiling all this info!
> http://www.nhvoterguide.site11.com/


Great work!

Additional candidate listed. There may be additional candidates listed for this position. 9 candidates will win but 62 candidates have entered the race. I don't know Manchester politics well enough to all of the liberty candidates. I'm waiting for additional feedback from Manchester folks.
Manchester Charter Commission:
Tammy Simmons (non partisan election but Republican) https://www.facebook.com/TammySimmon...rterCommission

County Sheriff:
Independent Joshua Dickey (Grafton County) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joshu...51262471574640

I added a bunch of additional websites including:
Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/BillWalkerF...Representative
Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://www.noyesfornh.com/ and for most of the candidates and the 2 questions between Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://burnsfornh.com/ and Question 2 at the end of the List.

Other recommendations for your awesome page are as follows. Maybe the "NH Voter Guide" text link to the main page. That is such an important feature of a website link yours to me that I have trouble explaining how important it is in words  On your Helpful Links section, I would also include a link to this thread, at least until after this election. This page is a work in progress and will continue to be updated as needed, including county by county voting recommendations. Of course, the biggest issue is the URL.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Are there any NH liberty candidates that have a shot at a US congressional seat?


There were 5 solid candidates for US Congress in NH. Here are the results of the 9/11/12 Primary.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4655540
US Congress:
no primary Libertarian Brendan Kelly (District 1)
lost Republican Rick Parent (District 1)
lost Republican Dennis Lamare (District 2) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
lost Republican Will Dean (District 2)
no primary Libertarian Hardy Macia (District 2)

The Libertarians didn't have a primary. They are on the 11/6/12 ballot. They don't have a shot at winning.

Personally, I think it is great that the lower quality NH Republican politicians are sent to DC and many of the better quality folks stay in NH. Spend those lower quality folks away to DC where they cannot do as much damage to NH. After, NH is by far the most important state when it comes to bringing about freedom right now. We want as few lower quality Republicans here as possible. There is no evidence which even suggests that DC is fixable but we have proven that in theory, NH is fixable.

I used zero time promoting the decent NH Congressional candidates this year other than what I've posted here to inform folks of the options. With 160+ liberty folks running for state and local offices, that's where almost all of the liberty folks and focused our time and money.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here are some of the postcards for some of the candidates endorsed by the NHLA. http://www.nhliberty.org/

----------


## One Last Battle!

Biggest problem with this I see, though, is that NH is already quite far in the direction of freedom as far as state laws go. Really, almost all of the biggest problems in the US are caused by the Federal government (welfare schemes, foreign wars, etc), not state government, so you can only reform so much on the local level. Yeah, maybe you can nullify here and there, but by and large you can't solve the biggest issues alone.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Biggest problem with this I see, though, is that NH is already quite far in the direction of freedom as far as state laws go. Really, almost all of the biggest problems in the US are caused by the Federal government (welfare schemes, foreign wars, etc), not state government, so you can only reform so much on the local level. Yeah, maybe you can nullify here and there, but by and large you can't solve the biggest issues alone.


You'd be surprised -- there are a number of clearly state level issues on which NH could use improvement. There's a big difference between "the best" (which new hampshire is) and ideal.

Also, I think state level nullification and independence IS the way to roll back the federal government. Look at what's happened on cannabis, realID, etc.

If you think you're going to elect people to the federal government who will roll it back ... well ... I think you may be smoking something funny. The states have to put their foot down.

Furthermore, once one state takes a stand, often others follow. NH can be the vanguard.

----------


## Keith and stuff

New Hampshire November 6th State Senate Election Recommendations
October 30, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

There are 23 contested general election state senate races. Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the candidates listed. While all of these candidates are not freedom candidates, they are more pro-liberty than their opponents.

To learn more about a candidate, click on a name to go to a website or email address.

District 1 (North Country) - Debi Warner
District 2 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Campton, Center Harbor, Danbury, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Grafton, Groton, Haverhill, Hebron, Hill, Holderness, Meredith, New Hampton, Orange, Orford, Piermont, Plymouth, Rumney, Sanbornton, Tilton, Warren, Wentworth, Wilmot) - Jeanie Forrester
District 3 (Albany, Bartlett, Brookfield, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Effingham, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Middleton, Milton, Moultonborough, Ossipee, Sandwich, Tamworth, Tuftonboro, Wakefield, Waterville Valley, Wolfeboro) - Jeb Bradley
District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth) - Phyllis Woods
District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) - Joe Osgood
District 6 (Alton, Barnstead, Farmington, Gilmanton, New Durham, Rochester) - Sam Cataldo
District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) - Joshua F. Youssef
District 8 (Acworth, Antrim, Bennington, Bradford, Croydon, Deering, Francestown, Goshen, Grantham, Hillsborough, Langdon, Lempster, Marlow, New London, Newbury, Newport, Springfield, Stoddard, Sunapee, Sutton, Unity, Washington, Weare, Windsor) - Bob Odell
District 9 (Bedford, Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Greenfield, Hancock, Jaffrey, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Richmond, Sharon, Temple, Troy) - Andy Sanborn
District 10 (Alstead, Chesterfield, Gilsum, Harrisville, Hinsdale, Keene, Marlborough, Nelson, Roxbury, Sullivan, Surry, Swanzey, Walpole, Westmoreland,  Winchester) - Richard A. Foote
District 11 Only 1 candidate
District 12 (Wards 1, 2, 5 in Nashua, Brookline, Greenville, Hollis, Mason, New Ipswich, and Rindge) - Jim Luther
District 13 (Wards 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9 in Nashua) - Joseph F. Krasucki
District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) - Richard Kahn
District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook, Warner) - Lydia Harman
District 16 (Wards 1, 2, 12 in Manchester, Bow, Candia, Dunbarton, Hooksett) - Rich Tomasso
District 17 (Allenstown, Chichester, Deerfield, Epsom, Loudon, Northwood, Nottingham, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Raymond, Strafford) - John Reagan
District 18 (Wards 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 in Manchester, Litchfield) - J. Gail Barry
District 19 (Derry, Hampstead, Windham) - Jim Rausch
District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11, Goffstown) - Phil Greazzo
District 21 (Durham, Lee, Madbury, Newfields, Newington, Newmarket, Portsmouth) - Peter Macdonald
District 22 (Atkinson, Pelham, Plaistow, Salem) - Chuck Morse
District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston, Sandown) - Russell Prescott
District 24 (Greenland, Hampton, Hampton Falls, Kensington, New Castle, Newton, North Hampton, Rye, Seabrook, South Hampton, Stratham) - Nancy F. Stiles

----------


## Keith and stuff

Election Recommendations for President, Governor, Congress and Executive Council
October 30, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...utive-council/

Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the candidates listed. While all of these candidates are not freedom candidates, they are more pro-liberty than their opponents. For example, to use an old cliche, Gary Johnson isn’t a great choice for President – he is the least bad of the 4 evils on the ballot.

To learn more about a candidate, click on a name to go to a website or email address.

President – Gary Johnson 

Governor – Ovide Lamontagne or John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-1 – Brendan Kelly 
NH-2 – Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 1 – Raymond Burton
District 2 – Michael Tierney
District 3 – Mike Baldassare
District 4 – Robert Burns or Libertarian Ken Blevens
District 5 – David Wheeler

----------


## Keith and stuff

Cheshire County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
October 31, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson or write-in Ron Paul

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress 
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 2 – Republican Michael Tierney
District 5 – Republican David Wheeler

State Senate
District 8 (Acworth, Antrim, Bennington, Bradford, Croydon, Deering, Francestown, Goshen, Grantham, Hillsborough, Langdon, Lempster, Marlow, New London, Newbury, Newport, Springfield, Stoddard, Sunapee, Sutton, Unity, Washington, Weare, Windsor) - Republican Bob Odell
District 9 (Bedford, Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Greenfield, Hancock, Jaffrey, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Richmond, Sharon, Temple, Troy) - Republican Andy Sanborn
District 10 (Alstead, Chesterfield, Gilsum, Harrisville, Hinsdale, Keene, Marlborough, Nelson, Roxbury, Sullivan, Surry, Swanzey, Walpole, Westmoreland,  Winchester) - Republican Richard A. Foote
District 12 (Wards 1, 2, 5 in Nashua, Brookline, Greenville, Hollis, Mason, New Ipswich, and Rindge) - Republican Jim Luther

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Robert W. Moore, Jr., Republican Whitney Aldrich, Republican Elaine H. Levlocke, Republican Edwin O. Smith
District 2 – Republican Anne S. Cartwright
District 3 – Republican Ruth B. Ward
District 5 – Republican William Chaffee
District 6 – Republican Keith Carlsen
District 8 – Republican Joseph W. Bendzinski
District 9 – Republican Raymond J. Desmarais
District 10 – Republican Michael J. Walsh
District 11 – Republican John B. Hunt, Susan Emerson
District 12 – Republican Douglas Bersaw, Jane B. Johnson
District 14 – Republican Franklin W. Sterling, Jr.
District 15 – Republican Rick Thackston
District 16 – Libertarian Ian Freeman *(only vote for him)*

County Treasurer – Republican Fred S. Parker 

Register of Deeds – Libertarian Darryl W. Perry

Register of Probate – Write-in candidate Darryl W. Perry

County Commission
District 1 – Republican Peter Graves
District 3 – Republican Aaron Patt

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

----------


## Keith and stuff

Belknap County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 2, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-1 – Libertarian Brendan Kelly 
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Councilor 
District 1 – Republican Raymond Burton
District 2 – Republican Michael Tierney

District 2 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Campton, Center Harbor, Danbury, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Grafton, Groton, Haverhill, Hebron, Hill, Holderness, Meredith, New Hampton, Orange, Orford, Piermont, Plymouth, Rumney, Sanbornton, Tilton, Warren, Wentworth, Wilmot) – Republican Jeanie Forrester
District 6 (Alton, Barnstead, Farmington, Gilmanton, New Durham, Rochester) – Republican Sam Cataldo
District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) – Republican Joshua F. Youssef

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Timothy Quinney
District 2 – Republican Robert Greemore, Republican Kevin Leandro, Republican Herb Vadney, Republican 
Colette Worsman
District 3 – Republican Don Flanders, Republican Robert P. Kingsbury, Republican Robert Luther, Republican Frank Tilton
District 4 – Republican Dennis H. Fields, Republican Timothy P. Lang
District 5 – Republican Richard B. Burchell, Republican Stephen Holmes
District 6 – Republican Michael Sylvia, Republican Charles Fink
District 7 – Republican Guy Comtois
District 8 – Republican Jane Cormier
District 9 – Republican Harry Accornero

County Commission 
District 1 – Republican David D. DeVoy II 

Register of Deeds – Republican Barbara R. Luther

Register of Probate – Republican Karen Brickner

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Carrol County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 2, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress 
NH-2 – Libertarian Brendan Kelly

Executive Councilor 
District 1 – Republican Raymond Burton

State Senate
District 3 (Albany, Bartlett, Brookfield, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Effingham, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Middleton, Milton, Moultonborough, Ossipee, Sandwich, Tamworth, Tuftonboro, Wakefield, Waterville Valley, Wolfeboro) - Republican Jeb Bradley

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Gene G. Chandler
District 2 – Republican Frank McCarthy, Republican Dick McClure, Republican Karen C. Umberger
District 3 – Republican Mark McConkey, Republican Maynard F. Thomson
District 4 – Republican Glenn Cordelli, Republican Karel A. Crawford
District 5 – Republican Harry C. Merrow, Republican Bill Nelson, Republican J. Lisbeth Olimpio
District 6 – Republican Christopher J. Ahlgren, Republican Stephen Schmidt
District 7 – Republican Norman A. Tregenza
District 8 – Republican Donald Wright

County Commission
District 1 – Republican David Sorensen
District 2 – Republican David L. Babson, Jr.

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## sailingaway

I copied this thread into the NH forum but honestly, when people see it is from August they might not click. You might want to start a new thread with just the current posts.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Coos County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 2, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 1 – Republican Raymond Burton

State Senate
District 1 (North Country) – Republican Debi Warner

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Duffy Daugherty, Republican Laurence M. Rappaport
District 2 – Republican James W. Tierney
District 3 – Republican Eric S. Catman
District 4 – Republican Herbert D. Richardson
District 5 – Republican John E. Tholl
District 7 – Republican Leon H. Rideout

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I copied this thread into the NH forum but honestly, when people see it is from August they might not click. You might want to start a new thread with just the current posts.


Thank you so much. When I get everything finished Saturday night or Sunday afternoon, I plan to make a new post in the 2 threads about it in the NH forum, make a new thread about it in Grassroots and do a blog post about it. It is going to look really sweet, I promise. 1 of my dreams is to 1 day have a way that people can enter their info and find their sample ballot (there are around 300 different sample ballots in NH) already filled out. I want this info all filled out 10 days before the election so that people may even use it to absentee vote (NH doesn't have early voting other than absentee voting).  That way people can just print out the ballot and use it in the election booth. That is a ways off but a man can dream, can't he?

----------


## Keith and stuff

Sullivan County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 2, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 1 – Republican Raymond Burton
District 2 – Republican Michael Tierney

State Senate
District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) – Republican Joe Osgood
District 8 (Acworth, Antrim, Bennington, Bradford, Croydon, Deering, Francestown, Goshen, Grantham, Hillsborough, Langdon, Lempster, Marlow, New London, Newbury, Newport, Springfield, Stoddard, Sunapee, Sutton, Unity, Washington, Weare, Windsor) – Republican Bob Odell

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Bill Walker, Republican Laura Stiller Ward
District 2 – Republican Spec Bowers
District 3 – Republican Steven J. Picano
District 4 – Republican Charlene Marcotte Lovett
District 5 – Republican Richard P. Madigan
District 6 – Beverly T. Rodeschin, Republican Skip Rollins
District 7 – Republican Jim Grenier
District 8 – Republican Thomas W. Laware
District 9 – Republican Thomas J. Howard
District 10 – Republican Paul LaCasse, Sr.
District 11 – Republican Steven D. Smith

County Treasurer – Republican Michael Sanderson

County Commission
District 1 – Republican Donald Clarke
District 3 – Republican John Callum

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Strafford County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 2, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President  Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor  Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-1  Libertarian Brendan Kelly 

Executive Council
District 2  Republican Michael Tierney 
District 4  Republican Robert Burns or Libertarian Ken Blevens

Senate 
District 3 (Albany, Bartlett, Brookfield, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Effingham, Freedom, Hales Location, Harts Location, Jackson, Madison, Middleton, Milton, Moultonborough, Ossipee, Sandwich, Tamworth, Tuftonboro, Wakefield, Waterville Valley, Wolfeboro)  Republican Jeb Bradley
District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth)  Republican Phyllis Woods
District 6 (Alton, Barnstead, Farmington, Gilmanton, New Durham, Rochester)  Republican Sam Cataldo
District 17 (Allenstown, Chichester, Deerfield, Epsom, Loudon, Northwood, Nottingham, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Raymond, Strafford)  Republican John Reagan
District 21 (Durham, Lee, Madbury, Newfields, Newington, Newmarket, Portsmouth)  Republican Peter Macdonald

State Representative
District 1  Republican John A. Mullen, Republican Robbie Parsons
District 2  Republican Antonio Luciani, Republican Joseph Pitre
District 3  Republican David A. Bickford, Republican Kurt Wuelper
District 4  Republican Devon Claire Boyd, Republican Bill O'Connor
District 5  Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg
District 6  Republican David Childs, Republican Janet G. Wall, Republican James C. Ziegra
District 7  Republican Deborah Kaczynski
District 8  Republican James P. Gray
District 9  Republican Steven Beaudoin
District 10  Republican Warren Groen
District 11  Republican Susan DeLemus
District 12  Republican Robert D. Jaffin
District 15  Republican Marga M. Coulp
District 16  Republican David K. Martin
District 17  Republican Donald C. Andolina, Republican Michael Castaldo, Republican Michael W. Weeden
District 18  Republican Christien DuBois, Republican Harry H. Irwin, Republican Philip L. Munck
District 20  Republican Marc W. Jennings
District 21  Republican Michael J. Rhode
District 22  Republican Fred Leonard
District 23  Republican Cliff Newton
District 24  Republican Laura Jones
District 25  Republican Len Turcotte

County Sheriff  Republican Joseph S. DiGregorio

Register of Deeds  Republican Lynn Williams

County Commission
Republican Catherine Cheney, Republican Mac Kittredge, Republican Diane Wood

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax. (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule. (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Grafton County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 3, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

Click on the link ABOVE to see the proper formatting and all of the links. Otherwise, read below.

Grafton County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations

Do you care about upholding the New Hampshire Constitution? Do you support the Bill of Rights? If so, it is recommended that you vote for the candidates listed. While all of these candidates are not liberty candidates, they are more pro-liberty than their opponents.

ONLY contested races are listed.
When a candidate’s name is blue, click on the name to learn more about the candidate.

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 1 – Republican Raymond Burton

State Senate
District 1 (North Country) – Republican Debi Warner
District 2 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Campton, Center Harbor, Danbury, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Grafton, Groton, Haverhill, Hebron, Hill, Holderness, Meredith, New Hampton, Orange, Orford, Piermont, Plymouth, Rumney, Sanbornton, Tilton, Warren, Wentworth, Wilmot) – Republican Jeanie Forrester
District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) – Republican Joe Osgood

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Lyle Bulis, Republican Ralph J. Doolan, Jr.
District 2 – Republican Denis P. Ward
District 3 – Republican Gregory M. Sorg
District 6 – Republican Lester W. Bradley
District 7 – Republican Jeff Chamberlin
District 8 – Republican Ralph Larson, Republican John H. Randlett, Republican Neil F. McIver
District 9 – Republican Skip Reilly, Republican Jeff Shackett
District 10 – Republican Paul Mirski
District 11 – Republican Joseph A. Frazier
District 14 – Republican Brad Bailey
District 15 – Republican Paul Ingbretson
District 16 – Republican Charles E. Sova
District 17– Republican Paul H. Simard

County Sheriff – Independent Joshua Dickey

County Treasurer – Republican Carol A. Elliott

Register of Deeds – Republican Tyler Drummond

County Commission
District 1 – Republican Bill Sharp
District 3 – Republican Omer C. Ahern

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Merrimack County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 4, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President  Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor  Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-1  Libertarian Brendan Kelly 
NH-2  Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 1  Republican Raymond Burton
District 2  Republican Michael Tierney 
District 4  Republican Robert Burns or Libertarian Ken Blevens

State Senate
District 2 (Alexandria, Ashland, Bridgewater, Bristol, Campton, Center Harbor, Danbury, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Grafton, Groton, Haverhill, Hebron, Hill, Holderness, Meredith, New Hampton, Orange, Orford, Piermont, Plymouth, Rumney, Sanbornton, Tilton, Warren, Wentworth, Wilmot)  Republican Jeanie Forrester
District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster)  Republican Joshua F. Youssef
District 8 (Acworth, Antrim, Bennington, Bradford, Croydon, Deering, Francestown, Goshen, Grantham, Hillsborough, Langdon, Lempster, Marlow, New London, Newbury, Newport, Springfield, Stoddard, Sunapee, Sutton, Unity, Washington, Weare, Windsor)  Republican Bob Odell
District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook, Warner)  Republican Lydia Harman
District 17 (Allenstown, Chichester, Deerfield, Epsom, Loudon, Northwood, Nottingham, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Raymond, Strafford)  Republican John Reagan

State Representative
District 1  Republican Jenn Coffey
District 2  Republican Jim Mason, Republican Dennis Reed
District 3  Republican Gregory Hill, Republican Carolyn A. Virtue
District 4  Republican Stuart Cooper
District 5  Republican David H. Kidder, Republican Steve Winter
District 6  Republican Mark H. Lindsley, Republican Dan McCormick
District 7  Republican Susan Olsen
District 9  Republican Kenneth Kreis, Sr. *(only vote for him)*
District 10  Republican Debra Johnson, Republican Richard E. Kennedy, Republican Frank Rosano
District 17  Republican Chris Wood
District 18  Republican Kevin Moore
District 19  Republican Kenneth L. Georgevits
District 20  Republican Brian Seaworth, Republican Brandon D. Ross, Republican J. Brandon Giuda
District 21  Republican Dan McGuire, Republican Gerard A. LeDuc
District 22  Republican Jon Richardson
District 23  Republican JR Hoell, Republican John F. Martin
District 25  Republican Frank A. Cummings
District 26  Republican Jason R. Parent
District 27  Republican Ron Noyes
District 28  Republican Al Jones
District 29  Republican Carol McGuire

County Treasurer  Republican Leslie Gordon Hammond

Register of Deeds  Republican Kathi L. Guay

County Commission
District 1  Republican Elizabeth Hager
District 3  Republican Peter J. Spaulding

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax. (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule. (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Rockingham County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 4, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-1 – Libertarian Brendan Kelly 
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 3 – Libertarian Mike Baldassare

State Senate
District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) – Libertarian Richard Kahn
District 17 (Allenstown, Chichester, Deerfield, Epsom, Loudon, Northwood, Nottingham, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Raymond, Strafford) – Republican John Reagan
District 19 (Derry, Hampstead, Windham) – Republican Jim Rausch
District 21 (Durham, Lee, Madbury, Newfields, Newington, Newmarket, Portsmouth) - Republican Peter Macdonald
District 22 (Atkinson, Pelham, Plaistow, Salem) – Republican Chuck Morse
District 23 (Brentwood, Chester, Danville, East Kingston, Epping, Exeter, Fremont, Kingston, Sandown) – Republican Russell Prescott
District 24 (Greenland, Hampton, Hampton Falls, Kensington, New Castle, Newton, North Hampton, Rye, Seabrook, South Hampton, Stratham) – Republican Nancy F. Stiles

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Bruce Hodgdon 
District 2 – Republican Kyle Tasker, Republican Romeo Danais, Republican Joe Duarte
District 4 – Republican Stella Tremblay, Republican Joseph M. Hagan, Republican Dan Dumaine, Republican James E. Devine, Republican Gene P. Charron
District 5 – Republican Al Baldasaro, Republican Daniel Tamburello, Republican Frank R. Emiro, Republican Robert Introne, Republican David C. Lundgren, Republican Betsy McKinney, Republican Sherman Packard
District 6 – Republican Frank V. Sapareto, Republican Christian Bright, Republican Brian K. Chirichiello, Republican Beverly A. Ferrante, Republican Bob Fesh, Republican David E. Milz, Republican John T. O'Connor, Republican Kevin E. Reichard, Republican David Thompson, Republican Jim Webb
District 7 – Republican Mary E. Griffin, Republican Walter Kolodziej, Republican Charles E. McMahon, Republican Kevin Waterhouse
District 8 – Republican Bianca Rose Garcia, Republican Gary S. Azarian, Republican Ronald J. Belanger, Republican Patrick J. Bick, Republican Robert J. Elliott, Republican Marilinda Garcia, Republican Anne K. Priestley, Republican Joe Sweeney, Republican John Sytek
District 9 – Republican Jason P. Antosz, Republican Jeffrey F. Harris
District 10 – Republican Daniel C. Itse
District 11 – Republican Curtis Grace
District 12 – Republican Betsy Sanders
District 13 – Republican Regina Birdsell, Republican Kenneth L. Weyler, Republican John B. Sedensky, Republican Kevin P. St. James
District 14 – Republican Debra L. DeSimone, Republican William G. Friel, Republican Jack Hayes, Republican Norman L. Major
District 15 – Republican Mary M. Allen
District 16 – Republican Bob Nigrello
District 17 – Republican Adam Schroadter, Republican Joshua Davenport, Republican Carolyn Scanlon
District 18 – Republican Christopher Suprock, Republican Brian T. Griset, Republican Matt Quandt *(only vote for these 3)*
District 19 – Republican Patrick F. Abrami, Republican Timothy D. Copeland
District 21 – Republican Tracy Emerick, Republican Joseph Korowski, Republican Frederick C. Rice, Republican Kenneth Sheffert
District 22 – Republican Michele Peckham
District 24 – Republican Will Smith, Republican Raymond Tweedie
District 25 – Republican James Reilley
District 26 – Republican Mark A. Brighton
District 28 – Republican Maurice H. Foster
District 29 – Republican Arthur Clough
District 30 – Republican Kevin J. Kervick
District 31 – Republican Robert Boyle
District 32 – Republican Donald Gorman
District 33 – Republican Timothy P. Comerford
District 34 – Republican Jeffrey D. Oligny
District 35 – Republican Richard E. Gordon
District 36 – Republican Bob Goodman
District 37 – Republican Sharleene Page Hurst

County Attorney – Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson

County Treasurer – Republican Edward R. Buck

Register of Deeds – Republican Cathy Stacey

Register of Probate – Republican Andrew Christie

County Commission 
District 2 – Republican Thomas Tombarello
District 3 – Republican Kevin L. Coyle

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

Hillsborough County New Hampshire November 6th Election Recommendations
November 4, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...commendations/

President – Libertarian Gary Johnson 

Governor – Republican Ovide Lamontagne or Libertarian John Babiarz

Congress  
NH-1 – Libertarian Brendan Kelly 
NH-2 – Libertarian Hardy Macia

Executive Council
District 2 – Republican Michael Tierney 
District 4 – Republican Robert Burns or Libertarian Ken Blevens
District 5 – Republican David Wheeler

State Senate
District 8 (Acworth, Antrim, Bennington, Bradford, Croydon, Deering, Francestown, Goshen, Grantham, Hillsborough, Langdon, Lempster, Marlow, New London, Newbury, Newport, Springfield, Stoddard, Sunapee, Sutton, Unity, Washington, Weare, Windsor) – Republican Bob Odell
District 9 (Bedford, Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Greenfield, Hancock, Jaffrey, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Richmond, Sharon, Temple, Troy) – Republican Andy Sanborn
District 12 (Wards 1, 2, 5 in Nashua, Brookline, Greenville, Hollis, Mason, New Ipswich, and Rindge) – Republican Jim Luther
District 13 (Wards 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9 in Nashua) – Republican Joseph F. Krasucki
District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) – Libertarian Richard Kahn
District 16 (Wards 1, 2, 12 in Manchester, Bow, Candia, Dunbarton, Hooksett) - Libertarian Rich Tomasso
District 18 (Wards 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 in Manchester, Litchfield) – Republican J. Gail Barry
District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11, Goffstown) – Republican Phil Greazzo

State Representative
District 1 – Republican Robert A. Fredette, Republican Holly L. Mecheski
District 2 – Republican Neal M. Kurk, Republican Gary S. Hopper, Republican Daniel A. Donovan
District 3 – Republican Desmond M. Ford
District 4 – Republican William Condra, Republican Donnie Sawin
District 5 – Republican William L. O'Brien, Republican Bob Mead
District 6 – Republican Calvin D. Pratt, Republican John A. Burt, Republican Ivan Beliveau, Republican Richard Meaney, Republican John Adam Hikel
District 7 – Republican Keith Murphy, Republican Kelleigh Domaingue Murphy, Republican Moe Villeneuve, Republican John A. Graham, Republican David J. Danielson, Republican John Cebrowski
District 8 – Republican Omer F. Beaudoin, Republican Joseph Lachance
District 9 – Republican Mike Ball, Republican Win Hutchinson
District 11 – Republican John J. Callahan III, Republican Thomas Martin
District 12 – Republican Daniel Garthwaite, Democrat Tim O'Flaherty
District 13 – Republican Larry G. Gagne, Republican William Infantine
District 14 – Republican Brian D. Cole, Republican Ross Terrio
District 15 – Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Republican Mark L. Proulx 
District 16 – Republican Robert E. Barry, Republican Timothy R. Sawyer
District 17 – Republican Tammy Simmons *(only vote for her)*
District 18 – Republican Emily Sandblade, Democrat Joel Winters
District 19 – Republican Carlos Gonzalez, Republican Dick Marston
District 20 – Republican Ralph G. Boehm, Republican Frank A. Byron
District 21 – Republican Jeanine Notter, Republican Phil Straight, Republican Lenette M. Peterson, Republican Republican Richard Barry, Republican Dick Hinch, Republican Tony Pellegrino, Republican Kathleen Stroud, Republican Joseph D. Thomas
District 22 – Republican Stephen B. Stepanek, Republican Peter T. Hansen, Republican Robert H. Rowe 
District 23 – Republican Stephen J. Palmer, Republican Andrew Seale, Republican Shawn Sweeney, Republican Robert F. Willette
District 24 – Republican Bruce Marcus
District 25 – Republican James Coffey, Republican Jim Parison
District 26 – Republican Jack B. Flanagan, Republican Valerie A. Ogden
District 27 – Republican Jim Belanger, Republican Carolyn M. Gargasz
District 28 – Republican Kevin A. Avard, Republican Carl W. Seidel, Republican Sean M. McGuinness
District 29 – Republican Donald B. McClarren, Republican Michael McCarthy, Republican Michael A. Balboni
District 30 – Republican Doris Hohensee, Republican Lisa Scontsas, Republican David Schoneman
District 31 – Republican Richard Heitmiller, Republican Elizabeth Van Twuyver
District 32 – Republican David Murotake, Republican Don LeBrun, Republican James Summers
District 33 – Republican Greg Surbey *(only vote for him)*
District 34 – Republican Dee Hogan, Democrat Michael Garcia 
District 35 – Republican Bill Joransen, Republican Michael Reed, Republican Peter Silva
District 36 – Republican Willard L. Brown, Republican Bill Ohm, Republican David S. Robbins
District 37 – Republican Lars T. Christiansen, Republican Russell T. Ober III, Republican Lynne Ober, Republican Jordan Ulery, Republican Patrick Culbert, Republican Bob Haefner, Republican Shawn N. Jasper, Republican Richard D. LeVasseur, Republican Kevin T. McGuire, Republican Andy Renzullo, Republican Charlene F. Takesian
District 38 – Republican Frank Edelblut, Republican Alexandra B. Riley
District 39 – Republican Mark Warden
District 40 – Republican Gary Daniels
District 41 – Republican Laurie Sanborn
District 42 – Republican Jeff Frost, Republican Chuck Thibault
District 43 – Republican Kathleen F. Souza, Republican Roy Shoults *(only vote for these 2)*
District 44 – Republican George Lambert, Republican Andy Martel
District 45 – Republican Matthew J. Swank, Republican Keith Hirschmann

County Attorney – Republican Dennis Hogan

County Treasurer – Republican David G. Fredette

Register of Deeds – Republican Pamela D. Coughlin

County Commission
District 1 – Republican Toni Pappas
District 2 – Republican Sandra Ziehm
District 3 – Libertarian James Parker 

City Aldermen
Manchester Ward 11 – Emily Sandblade 

City Charter Commission
Manchester – Tammy Simmons, Matthew Swank, Tom Deblois, Michael J. DeBlasi, Eric F. Fischer, Jim Roy, Bernard "BJ" Perry, Richard H. Girard, Jerome Duval 

Constitutional Ballot Questions: 
Question 1. “Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax.” (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13 Yes

Question 2. “Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule.” (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26 Yes



Question 3. Shall there be a convention to amend or revise the Constitution? No

Find out where and when you vote with a Polling Place Search. http://cfs.sos.nh.gov/app/Public/Pol...aceSearch.aspx
See a sample ballot for your district. http://sos.nh.gov/Elections/Election..._Election.aspx

----------


## Keith and stuff

The 1st post was updated with County by County Recommendations. Please share this info with everyone you know in New Hampshire.

*County by County Recommendations:* Click on a county to see the recommendations
Belknap County
Carroll County
Cheshire County
Coos County
Grafton County
Hillsborough County
Merrimack County
Rockingham County
Strafford County
Sullivan County

*Other New Hampshire Voting Recommendations:*
State Senate Recommendations
Election Recommendations for President, Governor, Congress and Executive Council

----------


## donnay

Thanks Keith.  Just passed this information to others!

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I added the two pro-liberty ballot questions. I support both of them. The 3rd question is about a ConCon. 
> 
> Constitutional Ballot Questions:
> Constitutional Ballot Questions:
> 1. Are you in favor of amending the second part of the constitution by inserting after article 5-b a new article to read as follows: [Art.] 5-c. [Income Tax Prohibited.] Notwithstanding any general or special provision of this constitution, the general court shall not have the power or authority to impose and levy any assessment, rate, or tax upon income earned by any natural person; however, nothing in this Article shall be construed to prohibit any tax in effect January 1, 2012, or adjustment to the rate of such a tax. (Passed by the N.H. House 256 Yes 110 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 4 No) CACR 13
> Like Question 1 on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/Yes-o...05205119593997
> 
> 2. Are you in favor of amending article 73-a of the second part of the constitution to read as follows: [Art.] 73-a [Supreme Court, Administration.] The chief justice of the supreme court shall be the administrative head of all the courts. The chief justice shall, with the concurrence of a majority of the supreme court justices, make rules governing the administration of all courts in the state and the practice and procedure to be followed in all such courts. The rules so promulgated shall have the force and effect of law. The legislature shall have a concurrent power to regulate the same matters by statute. In the event of a conflict between a statute and a court rule, the statute, if not otherwise contrary to this constitution, shall prevail over the rule. (Passed by the N.H. House 242 Yes 96 No; Passed by State Senate 19 Yes 5 No) CACR 26
> Like Question 2 on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/YES-o...52218878202200


GraniteGrok just posted a blog about Question 1, Question 2 and Question 3.


New Hampshires Constitutional Questions
by Steve MacDonald
http://granitegrok.com/blog/2012/11/...onal-questions




> Tomorrow you can decide some things that will change your New Hampshire State constitution.  Media outlets and others who object have been actively trying to make them as confusing as possible, so as a public service, were here to help.
> 
> Question 1 asks if you would like to keep the Legislature from taking taxes directly from your paycheck.  New Hampshire has never taxed your paycheck before, although progressives have tried repeatedly to do so in the past, and will continue to try in the future.  Passing Question 1 empowers you to prevent them from trying to do so.  It is an historical act of a legislature to limit itself, so if you like the idea of keeping a line item off your check stub that takes money and gives it to Concord before you even see it, you want to vote Yes on Question 1.
> 
> Question 2 fixes a change that was made years ago which allowed unelected judges to create rules with the force of law.  This is a direct violation of the separation of powers.  Only your elected legislature can write rules with the force of law, and these must pass both Houses, and then be signed by the governor, or if the governor objects survive a veto override before having the force of law.   This prevents the arbitrary abuse of power by unelected members of your state government.
> 
> Question 3 asks if you believe we need a constitutional convention.  Some folks would like to convene a little gathering to make some other changes to the state constitution.  I am voting no.  We can debate the whys and what fors in comments but I do not feel the need to hold one.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Ron Paul endorsing (in 2008 and 2012) NH State Rep. Steve Vaillancourt explained why people should vote NO on Question 3 in New Hampshire in his latest blog post.

Media Watch--Oh No Kevin, Not Again
Monday, November 5, 2012 at 03:48PM 
http://www.nhinsider.com/rep-steve-v...not-again.html




> For those of you who read are or are about to read Kevin Landrigan's Sunday column in the Nashua Telegraph, beware!
> Question three on tomorrow's ballot is NOT a Constitutional Amendment and does NOT require a two-thirds majority.
> It asks whether voters desire a Consitutional Convention; the question must go before voters every ten years, and it requies a simply majority.
> By a razor thin margin both 10 and 20 years ago, voters decided against having a ConCon.  I would urge everyone to vote against it again.  It would cost cities and towns hundreds of thousands of dollars (a special election would be required to select ConCon delegates) and cost the state even more than that to hold the ConCon.
> 
> The ConCon would do what the House and Senate can already do--propose Consitutional Amendments which would then have to be approved by a two-thirds majority of people voting in a future election.
> 
> However, the call for a ConCon only requires 50 percent. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Tod

Can we update this list to show who won and who lost?

----------


## tsetsefly

> Can we update this list to show who won and who lost?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Can we update this list to show who won and who lost?


Maybe be the end of the day we will have that kind of news, minus recounts. I'll try to put this info up tonight or on Thursday. More than I thought lost. There was a Democratic wave in NH but it was much smaller than the 2006 wave that was a backlash to Bush. I would give analysis until I have the listed updated with the results

----------


## matt0611

Did the NH house and senate turn democrat? If so that is terrible, I have no idea where to go if New Hampshire turns into Massachusetts.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Next week, I'll put out a series of posts explaining the results. For now, scroll below and you can see how well the liberty candidates did.

November 2012 New Hampshire Elections Results
November 9, 2012 
http://nhfreedom.wordpress.com/2012/...tions-results/

Congratulations to the 67 pro-liberty candidates who won in New Hampshire on Tuesday!

Next week, I'll put out a series of posts explaining the results. For now, scroll below and you can see how well the liberty candidates did.

168 total liberty candidates (or 165, depending on how you look at it, as 3 candidate are running for 2 offices) ran for office in New Hampshire.
Out of the 165 candidates list here, 64 of them won. Plus 3 candidates not listed won and 3 candidates not listed lost. That means 41% (68 divided by 165) of the liberty candidates in New Hampshire made it through both the primary and general elections. That is a higher percentage than in other Ron Paul friendly states (such as ME, MN and IA) with quite a few liberty candidates.
2 out of 10 candidates for State Senate won (it is 4 if you combine the winners listed here with the NHLA winners)
63 out of 144 candidates for State House won
0 out of 14 candidate for other offices won (Most of these candidates ran as Libertarian and a couple ran as Independent, that isn't a winning strategy. However, 4 or 5 LP candidates did win by LP standards (to the LP winning means being larger than the margin b/t the GOP and Democratic candidates.)
0 of 2 Constitutional Amendments passed 

A couple dozen candidates lost by only a few  percent. 1 only lost by 13 votes. If all of these candidates ran smart campaigns in 2014, 15-20 of them could get elected.

History of the free staters running for state rep:
2004 - 0 candidates won (NH went somewhat Republican)
2006 - 1 candidate won (NH went heavily Democratic)
2008 - 4 candidates won (NH went somewhat Democratic)
2010 - 12 to 14 candidates won (NH went very heavily Republican)
2012 - 11 candidates won (NH went somewhat Democratic)
A free stater who was reelected in 2012 said that by his count, 19 free staters have been elected as state reps in NH.

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Senate Candidates:* listed by district
Lost Republican Debi Warner, Senate District 1 (North Country)
Lost Republican Phyllis Woods, Senate District 4 (Barrington, Dover, Rollinsford, Somersworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Lost Republican Joe Osgood, Senate District 5 (Canaan, Enfield, Hanover, Lebanon, Lyme, Charlestown, Claremont, Cornish, Plainfield) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Joshua F. Youssef, Senate District 7 (Belmont, Gilford, Laconia, Andover, Boscawen, Canterbury, Franklin, Northfield, Salisbury, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Won Republican Andy Sanborn, Senate District 9 (Cheshire County: Dublin, Fitzwilliam, Jaffrey, Richmond, Troy; Hillsborough County: Bedford, Greenfield, Hancock, Lyndeborough, Mont Vernon, New Boston, Peterborough, Sharon, Temple) (Endorsed by Ron Paul) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state senator) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe)
Lost Libertarian Richard Kahn, Senate District 14 (Hudson, Auburn, Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com)
Lost Republican Lydia Harman, Senate District 15 (Concord, Henniker, Hopkinton, Penacook and Warner) 
Lost Libertarian Rich Tomasso, Senate District 16 (Manchester Wards 1, 2 & 12, Bow, Dunbarton, Hooksett, Candia) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican John Reagan, Senate District 17 (Merrimack County: Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield; Rockingham County: Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond; Strafford County: Strafford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Lost Republican Phil Greazzo, Senate District 20 (Manchester Wards 3, 4, 10, 11 & Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) 

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH House Candidates:* listed by county and district 
(9) (6)
Won Republican Colette Worsman, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Robert Greemore, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Kevin Leandro, Belknap 2 (Gilford, Meredith) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Robert Kingsbury, Belknap 3 (Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Won Republican Michael Sylvia, Belknap 6 (Belmont) (Endorsed by NHLA) http://www.mikesylvia.org/
Won Republican Charles Fink, Belknap 6 (Belmont) (Endorsed by NHLA)  
Won Republican Guy Comtois, Belknap 7 (Barnstead) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Won Republican Jane Cormier, Belknap 8 (Alton, Barnstead, Gilmanton) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Harry Accornero, Belknap 9 (Belmont, Laconia Wards 1-6) (Endorsed by NHLA)

(4) (2)
Lost Republican Maynard F. Thomson, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Mark McConkey, Carroll 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Christopher J. Ahlgren, Carroll 6 (Wolfeboro) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Norman Tregenza, Carroll 7 (Albany, Bartlett, Chatham, Conway, Eaton, Freedom, Hale’s Location, Hart’s Location, Jackson, Madison, Tamworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lection-battle

(5) (0)
Lost Republican Anne Cartwright, Cheshire 2 (Alstead, Marlow, Surry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Keith Carlsen, Cheshire 6 (Keene Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Lost Republican Charles Moore, Cheshire 9 (Dublin, Harrisville, Jaffrey, Roxbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Michael J. Walsh, Cheshire 10 (Marlborough, Troy) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Libertarian Ian Freeman, Cheshire 16 (Keene Wards 1-5) (Endorsed by NHLA) http://nh-liberty.info/candidates/ia...tate-rep-2012/

(2) (0)
Lost Republican Laurence Rappaport, Coos 1 (Atkinson, Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix’s Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving’s Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth’s Location) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Eric Catman, Coos 3 (Berlin) (Recommended by RLCNH) 

(8) (3)
Won Republican Gregory Sorg, Grafton 3 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Jeff Chamberlin, Grafton 7 (Campton) (Recommended by RLCNH) 
Won Republican Edmond D. Gionet, Grafton 5 (Lincoln, Livermore, Waterville Valley, Woodstock) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Lester W. Bradley, Grafton 6 (Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Paul Mirski, Grafton 10 (Enfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Joe Frazier, Grafton 11 (Canaan, Dorchester, Wentworth) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Paul Ingbretson, Grafton 15 (Bath, Benton, Easton, Haverhill, Landaff, Orford, Piermont, Warren) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Charles Sova, Grafton 16 (Canaan, Dorchester, Ellsworth, Groton, Orange, Rumney, Thornton, Wentworth) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(53) (27)
Lost Republican Holly Mecheski, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Robert A. Fredette, Hillsborough 1 (Antrim, Hillsborough, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican House Speaker William O’Brien, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Bob Mead, Hillsborough 5 (Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Calvin Pratt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican John Burt, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Richard Meaney, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican John Adam Hikel, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Ivan Beliveau, Hillsborough 6 (Goffstown) 
Won  Republican Keith Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Won  Republican Kelleigh Murphy, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Moe Villeneuve, Hillsborough 7 (Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Omer Beaudoin, Hillsborough 8 (Manchester Ward 1) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican J. Michael Ball, Hillsborough 9 (Manchester Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://www.gencourt.state.nh.us/hous...?member=376902
Lost Republican Dan Garthwaite, Hillsborough 12 (Manchester Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/BigNameSmallGovernment
Won Republican Steve Vaillancourt, Hillsborough 15 (Manchester Ward 8) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Libertarian Stephen Stefanik, Hillsborough 16 (Manchester Ward 9) 
Lost Republican Tammy Simmons, Hillsborough 17 (Manchester Ward 10) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://campaignmail.chipin.com/re-elect-tammy-simmons
Won  Democrat Joel Winters, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Won  Republican Emily Sandblade, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/EmilySandbl...Representative
Lost Republican Joshua Holmes, Hillsborough 18 (Manchester Ward 11) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Jeanine Notter, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Lenette Peterson, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Phil Straight, Hillsborough 21 (Merrimack) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Peter T. Hansen, Hillsborough 22 (Amherst) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Stephen Palmer, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Robert F. Willette, Hillsborough 23 (Milford) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Bruce Marcus, Hillsborough 24 (Peterborough) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Carl Seidel, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Kevin Avard, Hillsborough 28 (Nashua Ward 1) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/kevinavard
Lost Republican Donald McClarren, Hillsborough 29 (Nashua Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Michael A. Balboni, Hillsborough 29 (Nashua Ward 2) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Doris Hohensee, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Doris...10860422343387
Lost Republican David Schoneman, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Lisa Scontsas, Hillsborough 30 (Nashua Ward 3) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican James Summers, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican David Murotake, Hillsborough 32 (Nashua Ward 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) 
Lost Republican Greg Surbey, Hillsborough 33 (Nashua Ward 6) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://gregsurbey.com/
Lost Republican Edith Hogan, Hillsborough 34 (Nashua Ward 7) (Recommended by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Bill Ohm, Hillsborough 36 (Nashua Ward 9) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Lars T. Christiansen, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Russell T. Ober III, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Lynne Ober, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Jordan Ulery, Hillsborough 37 (Hudson, Pelham) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Frank Edelblut, Hillsborough 38 (Antrim, Bennington, Francestown, Greenfield, Greenville, Hancock, Hillsborough, Lyndeborough, Wilton, Windsor) (Endorsed by NHLA) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frank...60220367343083
Won Republican Mark Warden, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.markwarden.com/
Lost Libertarian Lisa Wilber, Hillsborough 39 (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)  
Won Republican Gary Daniels, Hillsborough 40 (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Laurie Sanborn, Hillsborough 41 (Amherst, Bedford) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) http://laurie4nh.com/
Won Republican Kathleen Souza, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Roy Shoults, Hillsborough 43 (Manchester Wards 4, 5, 6 & 7)
Won Republican George Lambert, Hillsborough 44 (Litchfield, Manchester Wards 8 & 9) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Matthew Swank, Hillsborough 45 (Manchester Wards 10, 11 & 12) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(17) (4)
Lost Republican Jennifer Coffey, Merrimack 1 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) http://www.jenncoffey.com
Lost Republican Gregory Hill, Merrimack 3 (Franklin Ward 3 & Northfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Steve Winter Merrimack 5 (New London, Newbury) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Lost Republican Susan Olsen, Merrimack 7 (Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://olsen4nh.com/
Lost Republican Kenneth Kreis, Merrimack 9 (Canterbury, Loudon) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Debra Johnson, Merrimack 10 (Concord Ward 5 & Hopkinton)
Lost Republican Chris Wood, Merrimack 17 (Concord Ward 8)
Lost Republican Brandon D. Ross, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican J. Brandon Giuda, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican G. Brian Seaworth, Merrimack 20 (Chichester, Pembroke) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ while serving as a state rep) http://www.brianseaworth.org/
Won Republican Dan McGuire, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Gerard A. LeDuc, Merrimack 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican J.R. Hoell, Merrimack 23 (Bow, Dunbarton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://www.jrhoell.com/
Won Republican Frank R. Kotowski Merrimack 24 (Hooksett) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Frank A. Cummings, Merrimack 25 (Andover, Danbury, Salisbury, Warner, Webster) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Ron Noyes, Merrimack 27 (Concord Wards 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://www.noyesfornh.com/
Won Republican Carol McGuire, Merrimack 29 (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(27) (16)
Won Republican Kyle Tasker, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed GJ)
Won Republican Joe Duarte, Rockingham 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Kathleen M. Hoelzel Rockingham 3 (Raymond) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Won Republican Stella Tremblay, Rockingham 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Alfred Baldasaro, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Daniel Tamburello, Rockingham 5 (Londonderry) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Kevin Reichard, Rockingham 6 (Derry) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Recommended by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Won Republican Walter Kolodziej, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Charles E. McMahon, Rockingham 7 (Windham) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Bianca Garcia, Rockingham 8 (Salem) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Jason P. Antosz, Rockingham 9 (Epping) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Daniel Itse, Rockingham 10 (Fremont) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Kenneth L. Weyler Rockingham 13 (Hampstead, Kingston) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Lost Republican Joshua Davenport, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Brian Griset, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Christopher Suprock, Rockingham 18 (Exeter) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Tracy Emerick, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Kenneth Sheffert, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Frederick C. Rice, Rockingham 21 (Hampton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Won Republican Pamela Tucker, Rockingham 23 (Greenland, Newington) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Will Smith Rockingham 24 (New Castle, Rye) (Endorsed by NHLA)
Lost Republican Kevin J. Kervick, Rockingham 30 (Portsmouth Wards 1, 2, 4 & 5) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Robert Boyle, Rockingham 31 (Greenland, Newington, North Hampton, Portsmouth Ward 3) (Endorsed by the NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed by Sen. Jim Forsythe) http://robertboyle.com/
Lost Republican Donald Gorman, Rockingham 32 (Candia, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Timothy Comerford, Rockingham 33 (Fremont, Brentwood, Danville) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Robert D. Goodman, Rockingham 36 (Exeter, Newfields, Newmarket, Stratham) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(14) (4)
Won Republican Robbie Parsons, Strafford 1 (Middleton, Milton) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Lost Republican Antonio Luciani, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Joseph Pitre, Strafford 2 (Farmington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Kurt Wuelper, Strafford 3 (New Durham, Strafford)  (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican William O’Connor, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Devon Boyd, Strafford 4 (Barrington) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Lost Libertarian Aidan Ankarberg, Strafford 5 (Lee)
Won Republican Warren Groen, Strafford 10 (Rochester Ward 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Susan DeLemus, Strafford 11 (Rochester Ward 4) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican David K. Martin, Strafford 16 (Dover Ward 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Frederick Leonard, Strafford 22 (Rochester Wards 1 & 6) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep)
Lost Republican Clifford Newton, Strafford 23 (Rochester Wards 2 & 3) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Laura Jones, Strafford 24 (Rochester Wards 4 & 5) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) (Endorsed Ron Paul while serving as a state rep) http://jones4staterep.com/
Lost Republican Len Turcotte, Strafford 25 (Barrington & Lee)  (Endorsed by RLCNH)

(5) (1)
Lost Republican Bill Walker, Sullivan 1 (Cornish, Grantham, Plainfield, Springfield) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH) https://www.facebook.com/BillWalkerF...Representative
Lost Republican Spec Bowers, Sullivan 2 (Croydon, Sunapee) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Lost Republican Thomas W. Laware Sullivan 8 (Charlestown) (Endorsed by NHLA) 
Lost Republican Thomas Howard, Sullivan 9 (Cornish, Croydon, Grantham, Newport, Plainfield, Springfield, Sunapee, Unity) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)
Won Republican Steven Smith, Sullivan 11 (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Executive Council:*
Lost Libertarian Michael Baldasarre (District 3)
Lost Libertarian Ken Blevens (District 4)
Lost Republican Robert Burns (District 4) (Endorsed by RLCNH) http://burnsfornh.com/

*New Hampshire 2012 Pro-liberty NH Candidates for Other Offices.*
President:
Lost Libertarian Gary Johnson http://www.garyjohnson2012.com/

Governor:
Lost Libertarian John Babiarz http://www.johnbabiarz.com/

US Congress:
Lost Libertarian Brendan Kelly (District 1) http://www.brendankellylpnh.com/
Lost Libertarian Hardy Macia (District 2) http://www.HardyMacia.com

County Attorney:
Lost Libertarian Albert "Max" Abramson (Rockingham County) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Max-A...12977132119152

County Sheriff:
Lost Independent Joshua Dickey (Grafton County) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joshu...51262471574640

County Commissioner:
Lost Libertarian James Parker (Hillsborough 3) 

Register of Deeds:
Lost Libertarian Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County) (Endorsed by LibertyCandidates.com) http://nh-liberty.info/candidates/darryl-w-perry/

Register of Probate:
Lost Write-in candidate Darryl W. Perry (Cheshire County)

City Aldermen:
Lost Emily Sandblade (Manchester Ward 11) (non partisan election but Republican)

Manchester Charter Commission:
Lost Tammy Simmons (non partisan election but Republican) https://www.facebook.com/TammySimmon...rterCommission

Constitutional Ballot Questions:
Lost with 57% of the vote Constitutional Question 1
Lost with 49% of the vote Constitutional Question 2

----------


## mz10

> Did the NH house and senate turn democrat? If so that is terrible, I have no idea where to go if New Hampshire turns into Massachusetts.


You could come down and help us out in Massachusetts

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Did the NH house and senate turn democrat? If so that is terrible, I have no idea where to go if New Hampshire turns into Massachusetts.


No. The NH House went Democratic. The NH Senate stayed Republican. NH isn't turning in to MA at all. The election results don't suggest that. Next week, I'll put out a series of posts explaining the results. For now, scroll above and you can see how well the liberty candidates did.

----------


## tsetsefly

Any chance of liberty candidates in NH getting elected for  US house in 2014?

I would like for one of them to win and then change to Libertarian, just to give the libertarian party more of a voice.

----------


## Keith and stuff

Update: I was told that a pro-liberty candidate won his recount. I was told he won the recount by 15 votes. Congratulations Adam!

Old info:
Lost Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

New info:
Won Republican Adam Schroadter, Rockingham 17 (Newfields, Newmarket) (Endorsed by NHLA) (Endorsed by RLCNH)

----------


## Keith and stuff

Here is alternative view of how the elections in New Hampshire went. This view is provided by the New Hampshire Liberty Alliance. Note, the NHLA said that due to an error, Tim O’Flaherty (D) District 12 (Manchester Ward 5) wasn't originally listed as an NHLA endorsed candidate.

http://www.nhliberty.org/newsletters/2012/12
2012 NHLA Elected Endorsed Candidates

Congratulations to all the candidates on your tremendous victory in this year’s state elections. We understand how hard you have worked and the sacrifices you have made to make this day come true. We are grateful for all of your efforts. Your win is a win for ALL of New Hampshire’s citizens.
We are also proud to announce that 74 of our endorsed candidates were successful. We would like to take this opportunity to thank all of our volunteers, donors, and supporters for making this victory a reality.
To all of the newly elected/re-elected pro-liberty Representatives, we are looking forward to working with you in the upcoming 2013 legislative session. We feel many great things are about to happen in New Hampshire in the pursuit of liberty and we are excited and ready to do our part.
OFFICIAL NHLA ELECTED-ENDORSED CANDIDATE LIST-2012

STATE REPRESENTATIVE	

BELKNAP COUNTY
Colette Worsman (R) I District 2 (Gilford, Meredith)
Charles Fink District 6 (Belmont)
Michael Sylvia District 6 (Belmont)
Guy Comtois (R) I District 7 (Barnstead)

CARROLL COUNTY
Mark McConkey (R) I District 3 (Albany, Freedom, Madison, Tamworth)
Harry C. Merrow (R) I District 5 ( Brookfield, Effingham, Ossipee, Wakefield)
Christopher J. Ahlgren (R) I District 6 (Wolfeboro)

CHESIRE COUNTY
John B. Hunt (R) I District 11 (Fitzwilliam, Rindge)

COOS COUNTY
Laurence M. Rappaport (R) I District 1 (Atkinson and Gilmanton Academy Grant, Cambridge, Clarksville, Colebrook, Columbia, Dix's Grant, Dixville, Errol, Erving's Location, Millsfield, Odell, Pittsburg, Second College Gt., Stewartstown, Stratford, Wentworth's Location)
GRAFTON COUNTY
Edmond D. Gionet (R) I District 5 (Lincoln, Livermore, Waterville Valley, Woodstock)

HILLSBOROUGH COUNTY
Gary S. Hopper (R) I District 2 ( Deering, Weare)
John Adam Hikel (R) I District 6 (Goffstown)
Calvin D. Pratt (R) I District 6 (Goffstown)
John A. Burt (R) I District 6 (Goffstown)
Richard Meaney (R) District 6 (Goffstown)
Moe Villeneuve (R) I District 7 (Bedford)
Keith Murphy (R) I District 7 (Bedford)
Kelleigh D. Murphy (R) District 7 (Bedford)
Tim O’Flaherty (D) District 12 (Manchester Ward 5)
Larry G. Gagne (R) I District 13 (Manchester Ward 6)
Steve Vaillancourt (R) I District 15 (Manchester Ward 8)
Emily Sandblade (R) District 18 (Manchester Ward 11)
Richard Barry (R) I District 21 (Merrimack)
Jeanine Notter (R) I District 21 (Merrimack)
Lenette M. Peterson (R) I District 21 (Merrimack)
Peter T. Hansen (R) I District 22 (Amherst)
Robert F. Willette (R) I District 23 (Milford)
Stephen J. Palmer (R) I District 23 (Milford)
Jim Parison (R) I District 25 (New Ipswich, Sharon, Temple)
David Murotake (R) District 32 (Nashua Ward 5)
Andy Renzullo (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Lars T. Christiansen (R) District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Lynne Ober (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Russell T. Ober III (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Jordan Ulery (R) I District 37 (Hudson, Pelham)
Mark Warden (R) I District 39 (FL) (Deering, Goffstown, Weare)
Gary Daniels (R) I District 40 (FL) (Hollis, Milford, Mont Vernon, New Boston)
Laurie Sanborn (R) District 41 (FL) (Amherst, Bedford)
George Lambert (R) I District 44 (FL) (Litchfield, Manchester Ward 8, & 9)

MERRIMACK COUNTY
Dan McGuire (R) I District 21 (Epsom, Pittsfield)
JR Hoell (R) I District 23 (Bow, Dunbarton)
Frank R. Kotowski (R) I District 24 (Hooksett)
Carol McGuire (R) I District 29 (FL) (Allenstown, Epsom, Pittsfield)

ROCKINGHAM COUNTY
Joe Duarte (R) I District 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham)
Kyle Tasker (R) I District 2 (Candia, Deerfield, Nottingham)
Kathleen M. Hoelzel (R) I District 3 (Raymond)
Stella Tremblay (R) I District 4 (Auburn, Chester, Sandown)
Al Baldasaro (R) District 5 (Londonderry)
Frank V. Sapareto (R) I District 6 (Derry)
John T. O'Connor (R) I District 6 (Derry)
Robert Fesh (R) I District 6 (Derry)
Charles E. McMahon (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Kevin Waterhouse (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Mary E. Griffin (R) I District 7 (Windham)
Walter Kolodziej (R) I District 7 (Windham)
John Sytek (R) I District 8 (Salem)
Marilinda Garcia (R) I District 8 (Salem)
Daniel C. Itse (R) I District 10 (Fremont)
Kenneth L. Weyler (R) I District 13 (Hampstead, Kingston)
Norman L. Major (R) I District 14 (Atkinson, Plaistow)
Adam Schroadter (R) I District 17 (Newfields, Newmarket)
Tracy Emerick (R) District 21 (Hampton)
Frederick C. Rice (R) I District 21 (Hampton)
Pamela Tucker (R) I District 23 (Greenland, Newington)
Timothy P. Comerford (R) I District 33 (FL) (Brentwood, Danville, Fremont)

STRAFFORD COUNTY
Robbie Parsons (R) I District 1 (Middleton, Milton)
Joseph Pitre (R) I District 2 (Farmington)
Warren Groen (R) I District 10 (Rochester Ward 3)
Laura Jones (R) I District 24 (FL) (Rochester Wards 4 & 5)

SULLIVAN COUNTY
Steven D. Smith (R) I District 11 (FL) (Acworth, Charlestown, Goshen, Langdon, Lempster, Washington)

STATE SENATE
Sam Cataldo Senate District 6 (Rochester, Farmington, New Durham, Alton, Barnstead and Gilmanton)
John Reagan Senate District 17 (Allenstown, Chichester, Epsom, Loudon, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Deerfield, Northwood, Nottingham, Raymond, Strafford)
Chuck Morse Senate District 22 (Pelham, Atkinson, Plaistow, Salem)

----------


## Keith and stuff

This info was posted in this thread last year.




> New Hampshire September 11th State Senate Primary Recommendations
> September 3, 2012 
> District 5 Cynthia Coolidge Howard vs. Joe Osgood
> Both candidates are pretty good so I don’t feel comfortable making a recommendation on which candidate to support. Howard was endorsed by the NHLA and RLCNH. Howard has shown some support for Ron Paul. Osgood was endorsed by the NHLA. Unfortunately for both candidates, District 5 is very Democratic so there is little chance that either candidate will beat the Democratic nominee.


Joe Osgood won the NH Senate District 5 Republican Primary. He lost in the general election. However, he lives in Claremont, NH. The Democratic incumbent State Rep. left office so there was a special election. Joe Osgood ran in the special election. He was helped by the New Hampshire Liberty Alliance and some other pro-liberty groups and won on June 4th, 2013.

On the other hand, Rep. Stella Tremblay just resigned after making multiple inflammatory comments about what happened in Boston on April 15th. She lives in a Republican district. Hopefully, a pro-liberty person runs to replace her.

----------

